# Aale 2022



## DenizJP (22. März 2022)

Tauwurm hats wie immer gebracht 

Dachte zuerst schon wieder Grundeln aber das Bimmeln war zu stark und beim Anhieb wusste ich sofort Bescheid xD

Jetzt darf auch niemand mehr gegen mich haten xD


----------



## hanzz (23. März 2022)

Petri du Aalflüsterer. 
Geil. 
Jetzt ist Aalzheimer aber unter Druck


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. März 2022)

Auch hier nochmal dickes Petri Deniz. Es geht los bzw. Ist dabei. Kumpels haben letzte Woche schon Aale gefangen. Ich suche noch den Schalter der den Angelmodus einschaltet. War seit Oktober nicht mehr am Kanal und seitdem  nicht Mal mehr im Angelkeller. Habe noch nichts sortiert wie sonst immer. Auch Würmer habe ich noch keine gesucht bzw. Gekauft. Selbst mein Angelgerätehändler hat sich schon erkundigt ob ich noch lebe. Soll wohl wieder kommen. Wetter ist ja wirklich super. Und der Kanal hat schon über 8 Grad. Also los an die schlangenbändiger.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (23. März 2022)

Dickes Petri zur ersten Schlange 2022, ich denke es dauert nicht lange und dann kommen Aalzheimer und Zokker mit den Eimerbildern.....


----------



## JottU (23. März 2022)

Petri zum Aal.   
Jetzt kommt die Zeit wo mir das krank sein so richtig auf den Sack geht.


----------



## kingandre88 (23. März 2022)

Dickes Petri Deniz,

ich glaube ich muss auch demnächst mal an den D-E-K fahren


----------



## rolfmoeller (23. März 2022)

Petri auch aus Hamburg.
Hier hat die Elbe noch nicht die Temperatur für Aal.


----------



## DenizJP (23. März 2022)

Danke ^^

und dann wollen wir auch mal den Thread weiter mit Leben führen.

In einem YouTube Angelvideo spricht einer von geronnenem Blut als alten Aalköder...

wie kann man sich das genau denn vorstellen?


----------



## Esox 1960 (23. März 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Danke ^^
> 
> und dann wollen wir auch mal den Thread weiter mit Leben führen.
> 
> ...


..........................


----------



## DenizJP (23. März 2022)

also als Futterkorb in nem Beutel mit Haarmontage?

oder wie bleibt das Zeug am Haken kleben xD


----------



## Esox 1960 (23. März 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> also als Futterkorb in nem Beutel mit Haarmontage?
> 
> oder wie bleibt das Zeug am Haken kleben xD








						Angeln mit Rinderblut
					

wer von euch hat schon erfahrungen mit blut im futter gemacht ???   ich habe gehört, dass man super auf schleien und große brassen damit angeln kann. mich würde interessieren wie euer futter aussieht und was sonst noch so rein kommt und welche mengen. oder hat jemand noch ein super futter für...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Ron73 (23. März 2022)

rolfmoeller schrieb:


> Petri auch aus Hamburg.
> Hier hat die Elbe noch nicht die Temperatur für Aal.


Das checke ich mal am Sonntag .
DenizJP Petri zum Schlängler


----------



## Seele (23. März 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Danke ^^
> 
> und dann wollen wir auch mal den Thread weiter mit Leben führen.
> 
> ...


Machsch an gscheida roata Bressack an Hocka nau fangsch gwieß ebbas. 

Viel Spaß beim übersetzen


----------



## Gert-Show (23. März 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Machsch an gscheida roata Bressack an Hocka nau fangsch gwieß ebbas.
> 
> Viel Spaß beim übersetzen


 Für einen Ex-Bajuwaren-Bänker nicht schwer. Zur Not helfe ich aus.


----------



## DenizJP (24. März 2022)

hmm Google Translate hilft auch nicht weiter...


----------



## Cruise (24. März 2022)

Bayern gehört dich zu Nordösterreich


----------



## Mikesch (24. März 2022)

Seele ist doch Schwabe. 

Bei ins dad ma des andas song.


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. März 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Machsch an gscheida roata Bressack an Hocka nau fangsch gwieß ebbas.
> 
> Viel Spaß beim übersetzen


Gesundheit!!


----------



## Seele (24. März 2022)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Seele ist doch Schwabe.
> 
> Bei ins dad ma des andas song.


Aber verstehen tun wir's beide


----------



## Lajos1 (25. März 2022)

Cruise schrieb:


> Bayern gehört dich zu Nordösterreich


Hallo,

eher umgekehrt. Bayern ist einiges älter als Österreich.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## steel0256 (25. März 2022)

Petri Heil zum ersten Aal


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. März 2022)

Auch nochmals hier ein Petri Deniz !!!

Ich werde Anfang April auch mein Glück probieren, will am Sonntag noch einmal meine Strolche ärgern…War gestern auch unterwegs und auf dem Rückweg lagen schon reichlich Würmer auf der Wiese, hatte leider kein Behälter dabei… Die Würmer waren noch nicht so richtig dick aber dafür sehr, sehr viele …


----------



## andyblub (30. März 2022)

Hatte 2 Schneideraalansitze in den letzten 2 Wochen (Rhein). Dabei gab's lediglich grundeligen Beifang, allerdings fiel mir auf:
- Quantitativ deutlich weniger Grundelprobleme, dafür waren alle "kapital" (~15cm+). Gibt es eine Verdrängung der kleineren Exemplare?
- Grundeln bissen erst ab Einbruch der Dunkelheit (bis letztes Jahr war sie nur am Tage ein Problem, ab Dämmerung bissen sie nur noch vereinzelt). Damit dürfte es für mich schwieriger werden, an den kleinen Kollegen zeitlich vorbeizuangeln

Mal sehen, wann sich der erste Aal zeigt, die 10°C stehen bei uns zumindest bereits seit fast 2 Wochen.


----------



## Mescalero (30. März 2022)

Mir war übrigens auch einer an den Haken gegangen, kleiner Kerl. Etwas mehr als 50 würde ich sagen und kaum dicker als ein Finger. Gebissen auf Dendro.


----------



## vonda1909 (31. März 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Danke ^^
> 
> und dann wollen wir auch mal den Thread weiter mit Leben führen.
> 
> ...


Nehme  doch einfach Möppkenkrot  als Ersatz


----------



## vonda1909 (1. April 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> eher umgekehrt. Bayern ist einiges älter als Österreich.
> 
> ...


Ihr wisst  ja doch bestimmt  wie Bayern entstanden  ist. 
Das war als Hannibal  die Alpen überqueren wollte, wen hat er  da zurück gelassen?Genau die Alten ,Fusskranken und da war noch eine Gruppe.....


----------



## Gert-Show (1. April 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Ihr wisst  ja doch bestimmt  wie Bayern entstanden  ist.
> Das war als Hannibal  die Alpen überqueren wollte, wen hat er  da zurück gelassen?Genau die Alten ,Fusskranken und da war noch eine Gruppe.....


Da kenne ich noch eine zweite Theorie:
Als die Eiszeit begann und die Völker, um dem Eis zu entkommen, von Nord nach Süd gewandert sind, stand kurz vor der Donau ein Schild: "Achtung, Sie verlassen jetzt Franken!"
Diejenigen, die nicht lesen konnten, sind weitergegangen.


----------



## Lajos1 (1. April 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Da kenne ich noch eine zweite Theorie:
> Als die Eiszeit begann und die Völker, um dem Eis zu entkommen, von Nord nach Süd gewandert sind, stand kurz vor der Donau ein Schild: "Achtung, Sie verlassen jetzt Franken!"
> Diejenigen, die nicht lesen konnten, sind weitergegangen.


Hallo,

als Franke halte ich mich jetzt da mal zurück.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## DenizJP (2. April 2022)

Schneeregen im Gesicht und Böen bis 45kmh

Alles egal wenn es läuft ^^


----------



## Ruttentretzer (2. April 2022)

Donnerwetter! Das ist wahre Passion.  
Gestern hätte Dir keiner geglaubt.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. April 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Schneeregen im Gesicht und Böen bis 45kmh
> 
> Alles egal wenn es läuft ^^
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 403000


Petri Deniz !!!!
Nach einen schlechteren Jahr, kann nur ein besseres kommen…
Der Start ist dir schon mal gut gelungen, wünsche dir ein besonderes gutes Jahr sowie allen anderen natürlich auch …


----------



## Vanner (2. April 2022)

Petri zur Schlange.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (2. April 2022)

Deniz, fettes Petri zu deinem schon 2. Schlängler! Beide auf Wurm? 
Habe großen Respekt vor dir, daß du bei Schneesturm und Kälte optimistisch losgezogen bist und das hat sich erneut gelohnt!


----------



## Michael.S (2. April 2022)

Was aber wieder beweist das Aale kein warmes Wasser brauchen , wenn er läuft dann läuft er, sage ich ja immer wieder


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. April 2022)

Für die Winterschläfer !!!
Der Rhein hatte schon 12 grad letzte Woche und der Main ähnlich, ohne nachzugucken …
Also ist das Wasser nicht zu kalt…




Michael.S schrieb:


> Was aber wieder beweist das Aale kein warmes Wasser brauchen , wenn er läuft dann läuft er, sage ich ja immer wieder


Da gegen lege ich mal ein Veto ein… Die mindesttemperatur ist somit erreicht…


----------



## Floma (2. April 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Schneeregen im Gesicht und Böen bis 45kmh
> 
> Alles egal wenn es läuft ^^
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 403000


Wer so einen Einsatz betreibt, muss auch belohnt werden. Gratulation und noch viel mehr Respekt.


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. April 2022)

Da muss ich Drillsucht Recht geben - allerdings wenn es noch einige Zeit so eisig bleibt und das Wasser kälter wird, wird Nix mehr laufen.

So meine Erfahrungen am See - die ersten kalten Nächte "dampft" das Wasser noch, da es die Wärme gespeichert hat und erst noch "festhält"

Da spielt die Lufttemperatur - selbst wenn sie knapp einstellig ist, erstmal keine Rolle - mit der Zeit aber dann schon, weil das Wasser irgendwann zu kalt wird.

Übertragen auf den Main würde ich mal vermuten, dass das im "Kleinformat" jetzt genauso sein wird.

R.S.


----------



## DenizJP (2. April 2022)

deshalb bin ich gestern trotz Ekelwetter raus ^^


----------



## Gert-Show (2. April 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Für die Winterschläfer !!!
> Der Rhein hatte schon 12 grad letzte Woche und der Main ähnlich, ohne nachzugucken …
> Also ist das Wasser nicht zu kalt…


Hättest gucken sollen: am Unterlauf waren es vor 3 Tagen brutale11,4 Grad, im Moment nur noch 9,2 Grad. Aber dennoch Respekt vor DenizJP , ich hätte mich nicht unter die Brücke verkrochen, sondern ins Bett.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. April 2022)

Er hatte doch nur Nachholbedürfnis, weil er ne Woche in Paris war… Sonst wäre er auch nicht gegangen …


----------



## Zmann (2. April 2022)

Hut ab Deniz,freut mich für dich das du schon so stark vor legst!


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. April 2022)

Petri DenizJP  zu dem Schneeschleicher


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. April 2022)

So,unglaublich aber wahr. Ich habe mich heute zum Gang an den Kanal (DEK) überwunden, und das auch mit angeln. Gab ein paar vorsichtige Bisse. Einen könnte ich verwandeln. Mit ü70 auch kein schlechter. Biss kam in 2m Wassertiefe auf Taui an der 7,5m Stellfischrute.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (13. April 2022)

Na endlich !!!
Da ist unser Aalspezie aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht …
Nochmal auch hier ein FETTES PETRI …


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (13. April 2022)

JuHu endlich wieder Eimerbilder von Aalzheimer......fehlt nur noch Zokker


----------



## zokker (14. April 2022)

Fettes Petri Alzheimer, ü70 ist schon nicht schlecht.  

Hier ist es mir noch zu kalt. Ich hab noch nicht mal das Boot im Wasser.


----------



## DenizJP (18. April 2022)

Zähe Runde aber nen 65er immerhin rausbekommen


----------



## Lyfer1990 (19. April 2022)

Hallo in die Runde,
 zwei 60er hab ich rausbekommen, einen um die 80 verloren. Sehr viele Bisse gehabt aber sehr vorsichtig








Große Aue


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (19. April 2022)

Wie ist das bei euch mit Aalfängen bei Vollmond und klarem Himmel? Eher schlecht bis gar nix oder genauso wie sonst in Neumondnächten? 
Kommt es für einen Erfolgreichen Ansitz da auf die Platzwahl an?


----------



## DenizJP (19. April 2022)

Also Vollmond soll ja für Aale schlecht sein.

leider hat das niemand meinen Aalen die ich bei Vollmond gefangen habe gesagt xD




mag nen Einfluss drauf haben aber ich geh angeln wenn ich die Zeit dafür finde. Da kann ich auf sowas leider keine Rücksicht nehmen


----------



## kingandre88 (19. April 2022)

Nur schlechte Erfahrungen mit Aalen bei Vollmond gehabt...Dafür sind die Gewässer einfach zu klar geworden.


----------



## Blueser (19. April 2022)

Berufsfischer sagen Neumond und Südwestwind soll ideal sein.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (19. April 2022)

Im Moment haben wir abnehmenden Mond. Übernächstes We ist dann Neumond. 

Ich persönlich habe in Vollmondnächten nur dann gut gefangen, wenn er nur sehr spät aufgegangen ist oder es stark bewölkt war. 
Wenn es mir möglich ist, setzte ich mich an das Ufer, wo ich den Mond im Rücken habe oder wenigstens hohe Bäume vor ihm stehen. 

Ab nächstem We versuche ich mal, einen oder zwei zu erwischen. Die Gewässer, wo ich immer angle, sind sind nicht tief und auch nicht besonders klar. Trotzdem hat das Mondlicht eine deutlich spürbare negative Auswirkung auf das Beißverhalten von Aalen, auch Welsen, meine ich...


----------



## DenizJP (19. April 2022)

ist natürlich vom Gewässer abhängig.

Hier am Main ist sowieso 24/7 Dauerbeschallung und Beleuchtung da


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. April 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Also Vollmond soll ja für Aale schlecht sein.
> 
> leider hat das niemand meinen Aalen die ich bei Vollmond gefangen habe gesagt xD
> 
> ...



Kann ich bestätigen. Die Wassertemperatur ist bei uns da viel wichtiger als der Mond - momentan brauche ich es noch gar nicht versuchen, da noch viel zu niedrig.

Habe in den letzten Jahren diverse komplett erfolglose Frühjahrsversuche auf Aal hinter mir - stets so etwa ab Ende März. Immer mit Kollegen und dann teils sechs Ruten (= zwei Ruten pro Mann).

Da gab es sehr oft bei niemand auch nur einen einzigen Zupfer, das Flüsslein wie tot. Angelzeit ca. 19 bis 1 Uhr.

Und wenn doch mal Fisch, dann Döbel oder Karpfen, aber kein Aal. Mangels Breitköpfen angeln wir nur mit Wurm.

Richtig erfolgsversprechend auf Schlange wird es da bei uns erfahrungsgemäß erst Ende Mai / Anfang Juni. Am besten sind Juli und August, wenn die Hitze tagsüber richtig drückt - da wird es dann ab ca. 22.30 Uhr richtig interessant (auch in puncto Beifang-Waller).

Ich beachte daher nur die Wassertemperatur. Sobald die vernünftig ist, gehe ich los, wenn ich Zeit habe - Mond, Luftdruck usw. können da sein, wie sie wollen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. April 2022)

Heute am MLK. Läuft wesentlich besser. Viel mehr Aktivität. Bisse kommen auf alles. Tauwurm, Regenwurm. Besonders gut geht Made. Zwei schöne kamen auch auf Grundel. Insgesamt habe ich 8 Stück gefangen. Vier Stück werden wohl vergoldet. Hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## DenizJP (20. April 2022)

Petri - Kollege war gestern am Main unterwegs.

nen 70er, nen 87er und nen 93er xD


----------



## steffen78 (20. April 2022)

krass was ihr schon fangt. Hier im Osten der Republik ist daran noch nicht zu denken. Bei uns sind die gewässer noch echt kalt ( deutlich unter 10 grad)


----------



## DenizJP (21. April 2022)

Frage an die Aalprofis hier ^^

ich hab bei größeren Aalen mit KöFi öftermals Ausschlitzer.

Angel tue ich meist mit kleinen Grundeln oder Fischfetzen und VMC 1er Wurmhaken mit 0,4mm Vorfachstärke.


falsches Setup? Bremse meist zugeknallt da ich denen ja keine Chance geben möchte


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (21. April 2022)

Wie köderst du die Köfis an? Ich nehme nur kurzschenklige Öhrhaken der Gr. 2 und 4...


----------



## DenizJP (21. April 2022)

In den meisten Fällen ist der KöFi die Grundel bei uns.

Daher meist entweder Kopf ab und den 1er Wurmhaken aus der Schnittstelle austreten lassen, Haken zwischen den Augen oder aus dem Maul raus wenn es kleinere Grundeln sind


----------



## kridkram (23. April 2022)

Ich habe vor ca 10 Jahren meinen Hakentyp auf Aal umgestellt aufgrund von vielen Fehlbissen in dem Jahr. Die Aale haben damals oft spitz gebissen, also hab ich mir Gedanken gemacht. Ich verwende seit dem auf Aal nur noch Haken mit gerader Hakenspitze und bilde mir ein, das meine Bissverwertung deutlich besser geworden ist. Vor allem wenn ich mit Wurm angle, da warte ich nich so lange. Dadurch sitzt der Haken öfters im Maul und ich denke, die gerade Spitze greift da besser.
Bei Köfi warte ich länger, meist hat er dann geschluckt und da ist das dann egal.


----------



## Packy (26. April 2022)

Haa!! Da isser. Mein erster dieses Jahr und an einer neuen Stelle. Hat mich den ganzen Abend geärgert. Aber nicht aus dem tiefen sondern nah der Steinpackung. Knappe 60cm und schön dick. 

Und diesmal sogar wunderbar sauber ohne Würmer. Und tippt mal was da leckeres im Magen steckt =) (ja, ist nicht schwer) er war also nicht sonderlich wählerisch.


----------



## KadeTTHH (2. Mai 2022)

Heute in der Hafencity in Hamburg auf Butt angesessen mit Wattwurm,  gebissen haben erst nur Wollhandkraben zu meinem Ärgernis, aber dann ging es um 1Uhr Biss auf Biss, 3 Aale von 53 bis 60cm und ein Aussteiger, vermutlich auch Aal. Bei auflaufend Wasser war ordentlich Action an der Oberfläche, vielleicht Rapfen, oder Zander beim Rauben?


----------



## andyblub (2. Mai 2022)

Am Samstag gab's bei mir die erste schöne Aalnacht 2022 am Rhein bei Leverkusen. 3 Aale (2 Kleine á ~35cm-45cm) und ein maßiger mit knappen 60cm. 
Besonderheit: Es war mein zweiter Gehversuch mit der Lutscherpose an einer zur Stellfischrute("light") missbrauchten Posenrute (4.50m).


----------



## DenizJP (5. Mai 2022)

gestern nen dicken 75er und nen ordentlichen 60er mit nach Hause genommen.

meist tue ich mit bloßen Händen die Fische ausnehmen aber das Klebefest danach ist immer eklig.


welche Einweghandschuhe sollte man hier nutzen oder ist es dann zu grob?


----------



## Nuesse (5. Mai 2022)

__





						Aal entschleimen ?
					

.....




					www.anglerboard.de
				




Ich denke wenn Du Handschuhe benutzt wird es schwieriger den Aal zu händeln.


----------



## DenizJP (5. Mai 2022)

jo - aber selbst wenn man die entschleimt - so richtig sauber geht das bei mir zumindest net...


----------



## andyblub (5. Mai 2022)

Vorgestern gab's einen 68cm Aal aus der Wupper, gefangen an der Grundrute.

Wichtige Lektion: Grundrute und Posenrute weiter auseinander positionieren. Der Aal zog im Drill (natürlich) über die zweite Rute (mit Pose) mitsamt dessen Schnur und veranstaltete ein Aal-typisches Chaos mit zahlreichen Windungen. Den Metallkiel der Pose hat's gut erwischt und ist verbogen.


----------



## KadeTTHH (5. Mai 2022)

andyblub schrieb:


> Vorgestern gab's einen 68cm Aal aus der Wupper, gefangen an der Grundrute.
> 
> Wichtige Lektion: Grundrute und Posenrute weiter auseinander positionieren. Der Aal zog im Drill (natürlich) über die zweite Rute (mit Pose) mitsamt dessen Schnur und veranstaltete ein Aal-typisches Chaos mit zahlreichen Windungen. Den Metallkiel der Pose hat's gut erwischt und ist verbogen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 405740


Also ist deine Pose ja fast über die Wupper gegangen.


----------



## DenizJP (5. Mai 2022)

herrjeehh


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. Mai 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> gestern nen dicken 75er und nen ordentlichen 60er mit nach Hause genommen.
> 
> meist tue ich mit bloßen Händen die Fische ausnehmen aber das Klebefest danach ist immer eklig.
> 
> ...


Nicht das Dir noch Brüste wachsen, oder Du Stöckelschuhe anhast  . Wenn ich darüber nachdenke, Junge   
Hast Du mal über vernünftige Waschpaste nachgedacht? Normale Seife hilft da nicht, aber gängiges 
grobkörniges gut riechendes Zeug  wirkt da wahre Wunder.  Zudem wirst Du mit Einweghandschuhen
keinen "Grip" erhalten.  Und denke mal an die Umwelt.


----------



## Mefospezialist (5. Mai 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> welche Einweghandschuhe sollte man hier nutzen oder ist es dann zu grob?


Ich nehme trockenen Sand vom Ufer und reibe damit die Hände mehrmals ab, bis man nur noch Staub vom Sand an den Fingern hat. Danach nochmal kurz im Wasser abwaschen und fertig. 
Geht für mich am besten so nach einigen Versuchen mit anderen Dingen.


----------



## DenizJP (5. Mai 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Hast Du mal über vernünftige Waschpaste nachgedacht


das auch ne Lösung ^^

ich hab kein Problem mit dem Aal und Schleim aber nachher klebt das Zeug halt auch an Handtüchern etc. und das findet meine Frau net so dolle xD


----------



## Drillsucht69 (5. Mai 2022)

Alte Lappen und danach ab in die Tonne…. 
Bei entschleimen nicht mit dem Salz so sparsam sein, erleichtert so um einiges und werden schön Schleimfrei sauber…

Am Wasser habe ich gar kein Kontakt mit dem Aal, auch wenn ich welche fange…


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. Mai 2022)

Mache ich inzwischen auch so.

Habe früher auch versucht, alte Aal-Festhalte- und Einwickelhandtücher per Kochwäsche zu waschen. Mit recht hohem Aufwand und bedingtem Erfolg (inkl. Maschinen-Muffel etc.).

Dann wurde mir hier im Board geraten (ich glaube, von Zokker), einfach alte saubere Baumwoll-Lappen zu nehmen (z. B. zerlegte Alt-T-Shirts) und die dann wegzuwerfen. Darauf habe ich dann gehört.

Normalerweise bin ich überhaupt kein Einfach-Wegwerf-Mensch - darum wollte ich die Dinger früher auch waschen und mehrfach verwenden.

Aber im Schleimkampf-Fall macht die Einmal-Verwendung wirklich großen Sinn.

Zumal die Lappen ja aus Baumwolle sind und vergammeln können - halte ich inzwischen für umweltfreundlicher als Bleichmittel-Einsatz bei der Kochwäsche etc.

Ich wickele die abgestochenen Aale da schon am Wasser drin ein - also jeweils in den Lappen, mit dem ich den Aal ohnehin zum Abstechen festhalte. Kommt dann eingewickelt in die Kühlbox.

Da geht schon mal ne ordentliche Ladung Schlunz quasi von selbst weg (vor allem, wenn der tote Aal da drin dann noch die übliche Runde Zombie-Action vollführt - der reibt sich dann selbst ab).

Die letzten Schleimreste entferne ich auch zu Hause durch Abrubbeln mit Billigsalz.

Funktioniert auch bei größenmäßig noch einwickelbaren Küchenwallern ebenfalls super - das sind ja auch so Vielschleimgesellen.


----------



## Mefospezialist (5. Mai 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Am Wasser habe ich gar kein Kontakt mit dem Aal, auch wenn ich welche fange…


Bei mir ist es genau anders herum, keine Lust zu Hause noch mit dem Aal herum zu hantieren.
Am Wasser wird der Aal mehrmals schön mit Sand paniert und abgezogen. Spare mir das Salz, der Fisch ist fertig und das Handtuch dient nur noch zum Hände abtrocknen.


----------



## Niklas32 (5. Mai 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Am Wasser habe ich gar kein Kontakt mit dem Aal, auch wenn ich welche fange…


Hängst du dann einfach das Vorfach aus und verpackst den Aal? Den Haken könnte man ja ganz wunderbar zu Hause entfernen und wiederverwenden. Frage mich schon länger ob mehrere Aale mit Vorfächern ein einziges Knäuel fabrizieren.


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. Mai 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Den Haken könnte man ja ganz wunderbar zu Hause entfernen und wiederverwenden.



Mache ich immer so - ich steche den Aal samt Vorfach mit ungelöstem Haken ab und entferne den dann in Ruhe zu Hause.

Ich verwende Öhrhaken von Owner (baue meine Vorfächer immer selbst), lassen sich also problemlos wieder neu anknoten bzw. verwenden (sofern nicht irgendwie beschädigt, natürlich).


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (5. Mai 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Mache ich immer so - ich steche den Aal samt Vorfach mit ungelöstem Haken ab und entferne den dann in Ruhe zu Hause.
> 
> Ich verwende Öhrhaken von Owner, lassen sich also problemlos wieder neu anknoten.


Ich glaube er meinte mehrere lebendige Aale im Eimer (mit  Vorfachhaken in der Gummel). Und ja, das gibt ein übles Knäuel.


----------



## Niklas32 (5. Mai 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Ich glaube er meinte mehrere lebendige Aale im Eimer (mit  Vorfachhaken in der Gummel). Und ja, das gibt ein übles Knäuel.


nicht unbedingt lebendig, aber auch getötet machen die ja noch die ein oder andere Bewegung in der Tüte oder im Eimer


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. Mai 2022)

Ah ach so, ja klar - lebendig und zuhauf geht's da rund.

Auch mit ein Grund, warum ich da Gleich-Abstechen bevorzuge.


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. Mai 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> nicht unbedingt lebendig, aber auch getötet machen die ja noch die ein oder andere Bewegung in der Tüte oder im Eimer



Tot im Lappen eingewickelt geht das - fesselt recht zuverlässig. Der Lappen sollte halt groß genug sein für ein paar Wicklungen - dann kann der Zombie nicht postmortal aus dem Tuch  "entkommen" oder Chaos bzw. Sauerei anrichten.

Wenn's sein muss, einfach noch etwas beschweren in der Kühlbox (paar Kühlakkus von oben drauflegen etc.).


----------



## Niklas32 (5. Mai 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Tot im Lappen eingewickelt geht das - fesselt recht zuverlässig. Der Lappen sollte halt groß genug sein für ein paar Wicklungen.
> 
> Wenn's sein muss, einfach noch etwas beschweren in der Kühlbox.


Nur nochmal zum richtigen Verständnis. Das bedeutet ein Lappen pro Aal oder? Das sind im Idealfall ja dann mehrere pro Ansitz. Wo nehmt Ihr denn die ganzen alten Lappen her. 

Vielen Dank aber schonmal für die Ratschläge


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. Mai 2022)

Genau, ein Lappen pro Aal.

Beispielsweise olle Baumwoll-T-Shirts hälftig zerlegen.

Ansonsten gibt es solche Dinger z. B. zum Kilopreis als Putzlappen bei Ebay (war auch ein Tipp von Zokker in dem Zusammenhang).

Der Verbrauch hält sich aber in meinem Fall in Grenzen - mehr als drei Aale pro Ansitz sind bei uns sehr selten.

Kleinere Beifang-Küchenwaller wickle ich aber kollektiv ein - die zucken tot so gut wie nicht mehr rum. Beißen bei uns frequenzmäßig auch häufiger als Aale - bis zu fünf pro Ansitz sind da wiederum keine Seltenheit.


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. Mai 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Nur nochmal zum richtigen Verständnis. Das bedeutet ein Lappen pro Aal oder? Das sind im Idealfall ja dann mehrere pro Ansitz. Wo nehmt Ihr denn die ganzen alten Lappen her.
> 
> Vielen Dank aber schonmal für die Ratschläge


Hi Niklas. Also ich führe zum Aalangeln einen Lappen mit. Den benutze ich nur dann, wenn ich untermaßige Aale fange und ich den Haken lösen kann bzw. das Vorfach abschneiden muss. Maßige Aale kommen am Vorfach in den Eimer, und werden dann im Eimer vom Vorfach abgeschnitten. Achtung: Das Hältern der Aale im Eimer ist in einigen Bundesländern oder auch Vereinen verboten. Das Tuch verwende ich dann auch noch zu Hause zum ausnehmen der mitgenommenen Aale. Ist das Tuch vollgeschleimt, kommt es in den Müll und fertig. Als Aaltücher verwende ich auch ausgemusterte T-Shirts oder ähnliches, und vor allen Dingen, wegen der Größe, alte Bettlaken und Bettwäsche. Daraus kann man Aaltücher für eine ganze Saison machen. Und ich brauche da so ein paar im Jahr. Ich bin Allerdings auch nicht zimperlich. Habe ich den Aal bis "ans Kinn" aufgeschnitten, brauche ich auch kein Tuch mehr. Daumen von innen ins Maul, besseren Haltungsgriff gibt es nicht.

In Bezug auf die Haken kommt es sicherlich auch aufs Vorfach an. Ich habe früher auch selber gebunden. Daran ist mir irgendwann der Spaß vergangen. Ich lauer im Netz auf gute Angebote der Hakensorten und Hersteller die ich kenne und mag, und schlage zu wenn der Preis gut ist. Dann kaufe ich mir meistens sofort 50 Pakete. 
Dementsprechend sind meine Haken Wegwerfprodukte. Ich fische grundsätzlich auch nur noch monofil. Ein Vorfach wo der Aal schon den ganzen Abend drauf rum gekaut hat, würde bei mir nicht mehr den Weg zurück an die Angel finden.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (5. Mai 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> nicht unbedingt lebendig, aber auch getötet machen die ja noch die ein oder andere Bewegung in der Tüte oder im Eimer


Wenn sie sauber gestochen sind, rollen sie sich vllt. noch ins eigene Vorfach aber ein Verknoten mit den Kollegen gibts dann kaum noch.
Hast du nicht genügend alte T-Shirts wie von PirschHirsch  empfohlen gibts noch eine weitere Möglichkeit. Das Knäuel bei mehreren Aalen im Behälter entsteht wegen des Schlaufenknotens am Vorfach,  den Knoten einfach abschneiden hilft da auch schon sehr. Will man die Vorfachhaken nochmal verwenden muss man dann nur den Schlaufenknoten erneuern.
Vor Urzeiten als ich noch auf Aal ging gab es ja z.B. auch noch diese üblen Drahtsetzkescher (shame on me), darin haben sich Aale dann oft selbst erdrosselt weil der Knoten sich im Draht fest hängt und der Aal sich darin einrollte. Dort hab ich sie ohne Knoten rein, das half schon sehr. Man hat halt in der Beisszeit keine Minute verschwenden wollen, damals ging es ja weniger darum 1 oder 2 Aale zu fangen sondern eher 10 oder 15. Gleich abmurksen wie heute eher üblich ist aber das Beste. Auch dazu noch nen Tip: hast du festen Boden an der Angelstelle (Kies, Fels Steine, Beton etc) dann etwas Sand in die Hand oder ein Tuch, Aal am Schwanz greifen und wie ne Peitsche einmal mit der Rückseite (Hinterkopf) auf den Boden dengeln. Dann hast du einen betäubten Aal den du ziemlich stresslos sauber das Genick durchschneiden kannst. Sollte auch heute, wo fast alles verboten ist, legal sein. Funzt sicher aber nur bei den kleineren, mit 3 Pfündern würde ich das nicht machen.


----------



## zokker (5. Mai 2022)

Was ihr alle habt ...  Aalschleim lässt man an den Händen, Unterarmen, Oberkörper usw trocknen. Er läßt sich dann wunderbar abziehen und abrubbeln. Ihr Weicheier .


----------



## Astacus74 (5. Mai 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> Was ihr alle habt ... Aalschleim lässt man an den Händen, Unterarmen, Oberkörper usw trocknen. Er läßt sich dann wunderbar abziehen und abrubbeln. Ihr Weicheier .



Wer Aale fangen und essen möchte muß den Schleim mögen...


Gruß Frank


----------



## yukonjack (5. Mai 2022)

Grausam, seelische Folter hier mit zu lesen. Und Zokker hat noch gar nicht eingegriffen. Wie an anderer Stelle schon mal erwähnt, ich beneide euch um eure Gewässer.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (5. Mai 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Grausam, seelische Folter hier mit zu lesen. Und Zokker hat noch gar nicht eingegriffen. Wie an anderer Stelle schon mal erwähnt, ich beneide euch um eure Gewässer.


Hoppla,

da sind wir ja schon zu zweit!!

Wünsche weiterhin Erfolg und werde mich weiter quälen lassen.............

Grussen Michael


----------



## Drillsucht69 (5. Mai 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Hängst du dann einfach das Vorfach aus und verpackst den Aal? Den Haken könnte man ja ganz wunderbar zu Hause entfernen und wiederverwenden. Frage mich schon länger ob mehrere Aale mit Vorfächern ein einziges Knäuel fabrizieren.


Vorfach kürzer abschneiden und ab in den Eimer, damit der sich nicht verwickelt oder Aaltöter ansetzen…Haken nutze ich überwiegend nur einmal, bin zu faul zu binden …

Zwei Bier beim Angeln weniger, so hat man die Kosten für Haken wieder drin  …


----------



## zokker (5. Mai 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> ... Und Zokker hat noch gar nicht eingegriffen. ...


aber Morgen


----------



## yukonjack (5. Mai 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> aber Morgen


Schon mal vorweg ein herzliches Petry.


----------



## KadeTTHH (6. Mai 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Mache ich inzwischen auch so.
> 
> Habe früher auch versucht, alte Aal-Festhalte- und Einwickelhandtücher per Kochwäsche zu waschen. Mit recht hohem Aufwand und bedingtem Erfolg (inkl. Maschinen-Muffel etc.).
> 
> ...


Also ich wasch die Tücher einfach auf 30°C Baumwolle. Werden immer sauber und richen nach Waschpulver. Nur die Heringslappen schmeisse ich jetzt weg, wenn es mehr als 10 Heringe waren.
Das gab sti kige Nachwirkungen.


----------



## KadeTTHH (6. Mai 2022)

Heute früh um 2 Uhr einen in der Alster zum Landgang überredet.


----------



## yukonjack (7. Mai 2022)

Leute, ein Wunder ist geschehen, 1 Aal beim 5 Ansitz. Kein Riese mir 65cm aber perfekt zum Räuchern.


----------



## Brutzel (7. Mai 2022)

Moinsen. Ich war bis 2.00 auch unterwegs. Ein guter zum mitnehmen. Kam auf Stellfisch mit Tauwurm .


----------



## DenizJP (7. Mai 2022)

Mein Dickerchen von gestern Abend


----------



## DenizJP (7. Mai 2022)

Hat übrigens exakt 1000gr gehabt


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. Mai 2022)

Nice 1. Denke ich werd morgen auch wieder an den Kanal fahren


----------



## DenizJP (7. Mai 2022)

Gnaaaaaahhh


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. Mai 2022)

Rrrrrr, das würd ich zu gerne abziehen...


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. Mai 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Leute, ein Wunder ist geschehen, 1 Aal beim 5 Ansitz. Kein Riese mir 65cm aber perfekt zum Räuchern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Den hast du dir redlich verdient


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (9. Mai 2022)

Wat meinter, heut Abend auf Aal? Hätte ja schon Bock. Ist so schön kurzweilig, kaum was zu schleppen etc etc. 
Reizt mich ja schon


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Mai 2022)

Nur der Haken im Wasser fängt.  
Leg los.


----------



## Benni23 (10. Mai 2022)

Servus, 

kurze Frage, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das hier passt. Wir dürfen seit heuer an unserem Fluss Köfis nur noch mit Stahl o.ä. anbieten. Hat hier irgendwer schon Erfahrung gesammelt, welches Material auch auf Aal funktioniert? Dachte an Flexonit?

Danke & Gruß

Benni


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. Mai 2022)

Klar, warum sollte das nicht funktionieren? Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie Schnurscheu Aale sind, aber das sind ja eh eher "Geruchsjäger", von daher sollte es nicht stören.


----------



## DenizJP (10. Mai 2022)

manch einer angelt je eben wegen der besseren Abriebfestigkeit mit Stahl auf Aal


----------



## Benni23 (10. Mai 2022)

Dann war wohl meine Sorge unbegründet. Über eine Hakenempfehlung wäre ich auch noch froh


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. Mai 2022)

Die typischen Verdächtigen. Wurmhaken (Gamakatsu, Owner) sind so die, denen ich blind vertraue.
Zum Selberbinden habe ich diese im Visier: https://www.angelplatz.de/gamakatsu-haken-ls-5213n-13p-n-l-6--hp0522

Muss aber Zuhause nochmal genauer gucken was es so gibt


----------



## jkc (10. Mai 2022)

Benni23 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> kurze Frage, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das hier passt. Wir dürfen seit heuer an unserem Fluss Köfis nur noch mit Stahl o.ä. anbieten. Hat hier irgendwer schon Erfahrung gesammelt, welches Material auch auf Aal funktioniert? Dachte an Flexonit?
> 
> ...


Kollege nutzt 7x7, ich einfaches 1x7 bis 20lb, beides ohne Ummantelung. Wir sind jetzt nicht die mega Aal-Pros und machen das auch nur paar Mal im Jahr oder so, aber fangen mit Stahl und Köfi mindestens nicht schlechter als auf die Wurmruten mit normalen Monovorfächern, selbst Wurm + Stahl funktioniert da, wo Wollis sonst regelmäßig das Vorfach knacken.

Grüße JK


----------



## Michael.S (10. Mai 2022)

John Sidley benutze immer ein Stahlvorfach , ich verwende diese Montage so auch aber ohne Stahl


----------



## yukonjack (10. Mai 2022)

Michael.S schrieb:


> John Sidley benutze immer ein Stahlvorfach , ich verwende diese Montage so auch aber ohne Stahl







Michael.S schrieb:


> Viel zu viel Gebammsele. Da wo der gute John geangelt hat standen die Aale senkrecht im Wasser. Wenn ich mich erinnere hat der vorwiegend an geschlossenen Gewässern geangelt


----------



## Nuesse (10. Mai 2022)

Michael.S schrieb:


> ich verwende diese Montage so auch aber ohne Stahl


Wie sieht es mit vertüddelung aus ?


----------



## Michael.S (10. Mai 2022)

Grade gegen vertüdeln hat er diese Montage erfunden , wenn es sich mal vertüdelt soll sie sich bei Zug wieder enttüdeln , verhedern kommt so gut wie nie vor , wichtig ist die Schnur am Blei mus kürzer sein als die Schnur zwischen den Wirbeln , irgendwo gibt es da auch genaue cm Maße


----------



## salanka (10. Mai 2022)

Ich will/kann partout nicht kapieren was der zweite Wirbel in der Montage (vor dem Haken) bezwecken soll? Kann da jemand Licht ins Dunkel bringen?


----------



## jkc (10. Mai 2022)

Habe ich mich ehrlich auch gefragt, ich denke "nur" die Verbindung zwischen Stahl und Mono sicherstellen, wobei die nächste Frage halt ist, warum da noch ein Stück Mono zwischen muss und warum ein längeres Stahl es nicht genau so tut.
Wirkt auf mich eher nach einer Montage von jemandem der gerne komplizierte Montagen bastelt, als wirklich in der Praxis notwendig.


----------



## andyblub (10. Mai 2022)

Mir fallen 2 Punkte ein: 
- Vertüddelungsgefahr reduzieren, da der Abstand zwischen Haken und Blei dadurch verlängert und sichergestellt wird (ansonsten hätte man ja nur das ~50 cm Vorfach)
- Eine zusätzliche Sollbruchstelle. Falls sich der Haken verhängt, dürfte die Montage hier zweiten Wirbel reißen und das Blei bleibt erhalten


----------



## Floma (10. Mai 2022)

Sidley hat Stahl wegen der Jagd auf den Maximal-Aal verwendet. Das Stück Hauptschnur vor dem Seitenarm wird auch dazu dienen, das Endstück trotzdem flexibel zu halten.


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. Mai 2022)

Im Sidley-Rig sehe ich - bis auf das Stahlstück bei Hecht- bzw. Monsteraal-Gefahr - überhaupt keinen Sinn.

Im Gegenteil: Das mega lange Doppel-Vorfachstück nach dem Blei riecht geradezu nach Tüddel. Dazu auch noch der bamselnde Seitenarm.

Und das Ganze dann bei Dunkelheit mit sehr wenig Platz nach oben (überhängende Bäume) mitten im Gebüsch auswerfen müssen - nee danke.

Ich kann bei der Sidley-Montage keinerlei Anti-Tangle-Elemente entdecken.

Die beiden Wirbel sind jedenfalls keine - was sollen die gegen Wurf-Tüddel helfen, falls das lange Vorfach die Hauptschnur einfängt und sich da rumwickelt. Dann ist so oder so Unfängig-Schicht.

Mir persönlich wäre auch die Sidley-Schnur mit ihren 5,4 kg viel zu schwach - damit wollte ich keinen größeren Aal kompromisslos vom Totholz wegzerren wollen. Einen größeren Beifang-Waller auch nicht.

Ich persönlich angele auf Aal mit einer 0,40er Mono als Hauptschnur, da an meinen Aalgewässern alles voll mit Wurzeln, Totholz und anderem Hinderniskram ist.

Da muss der Fisch so schnell raus wie möglich, sonst setzt er sich in kürzester Zeit fest (Rute hat bei mir 180 g WG mit Derb-Rückgrat, aber eine sehr weiche Spitze).

Blei aufgrund der Hängergefahr mit einer schwächeren Mini-Reißleine (max. 1 cm - reicht zum Abreißen) am Run Ring befestigt.

Ich habe bei Laufblei-Montagen nach allerlei Experimenten (alle nix gewesen) die Erfahrung gemacht:

Je kürzer das Vorfach und je näher das Blei an der Hauptschnur (also ohne langen Seitenarm etc.), desto weniger Flug-Verhedderungen bei angepasster Wurftechnik ohne Peitschen (!!!).

Voraussetzung: Montage aufs absolut Nötige reduziert - je primitiver, desto besser.

Gibt dann auch mit einem vergleichsweise weicheren, abriebsoptimierten Braid-Vorfach (oder auch 7x7) kaum Probleme - wenn doch, liegt es so gut wie immer an einem irgendwie schlampig ausgeführten / misslungenen Wurf.

Bei mir daher: Blei --> Gummiperle --> Wirbel --> Vorfach. Letzteres auf Aal mit Wurm ca. 40 cm, schräg gestellte Rute mit geschlossenem Bügel dafür so schwach wie sinnvoll möglich vorgespannt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. Mai 2022)

Dito. Gerade das macht das Aalangeln ja auch aus, simpelste Montagen, da braucht man keine Spielereien.


----------



## DenizJP (16. Mai 2022)

Will mir ja Aal-Filetier Material aus Japan bestellen.

wenn ich so diese Videos als eine Art Lehrvideo anschaue verzweifle ich nicht nur an der Geschwindigkeit aber auch an der Gründlichkeit mit der der Chefkoch das erledigt..


da hab ich noch einiges vor mir um den Fleischverlust beim Filetieren zu minimieren...


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Mai 2022)

Also der wird nicht nach Stunden bezahlt....


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (16. Mai 2022)

Die Aale haben noch gelebt?!  Ging alles viel zu schnell, das Messer hat man gar nicht richtig gesehen... SO kann man diese Technik nicht nachmachen bzw. lernen! 
Deniz, du solltest Dir das vorher gut überlegen, ob es daher wirklich lohnt, sich ein Japanisches Aal-Messerset für viele 100 oder 1000€ zuzulegen...


----------



## DenizJP (16. Mai 2022)

jo...

aber zumindest ein sehr scharfes Messer um sie besser zu filetieren möchte ich mir holen.

nutze aktuell ein Messer von Dick aber das ist net so pralle.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (16. Mai 2022)

Von Dick habe ich auch 2 Filetiermesser, aber die sind eher was für Karpfen, Zander, Hecht aber nicht wirklich was für Aal.... 
Vielleicht kannst du vorher ja "Unterricht" in einem Japanischen oder Chinesischen Restaurant nehmen...


----------



## necropolis (16. Mai 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> jo...
> 
> aber zumindest ein sehr scharfes Messer um sie besser zu filetieren möchte ich mir holen.
> 
> nutze aktuell ein Messer von Dick aber das ist net so pralle.


Bin ich bei Dir. Die so viel gelobten Messer von Dick sind nicht das gelbe vom Ei. Hast Du schon Alternativen in Aussicht?


----------



## Schwarzachangler (16. Mai 2022)

Ich habe gestern 3 Aale um die 58 cm erwischt. Es total spannend im Forellengewässer mit Krebsbestand auf Aale zu angeln  Das mache ich mit meinem Kumpel öfters


----------



## DenizJP (16. Mai 2022)

necropolis 

dachte eben erst an so gezielte Aal-Messer aus Japan aber die Billigsten fangen bei 300€ an xD
werde daher ne Alternative suchen eventuell aus Rest-Asien


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. Mai 2022)

Evtl. ein Skalpell? Wenn etwas präzise Schnitte macht, dann das. Sezieren statt Filetieren


----------



## DenizJP (16. Mai 2022)

im Video tut der Koch ja sowas wie nen Teppichcutter nutzen xD


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. Mai 2022)

Oder ein traditionelles Rasiermesser.


----------



## Brutzel (18. Mai 2022)

Ich habe mein Brataal zusammen. Einmal 68 und 52 cm. Wie immer Rhein Herne Kanal auf Stellfisch und Tauwurm.


----------



## sebbsN (18. Mai 2022)

Ich war am Samstag mal wieder gezielt auf Aal angeln. Nachdem beim letzten Mal auf Tauwurm gar nix ging, hab ich eine Rute mal mit Fischfetzen ausgestattet. Der erste ging dann nach nicht mal 15 Minuten dran. Da war es sogar noch hell. Danach habe ich beide Ruten auf Fischfetzen umgestellt, weil die eine Rute mit Tauwurm hatte schon mehr als eine Stunde im Wasser gelegen.

Also so schnell hab ich noch nie meinen Angeltag beenden müssen 





84cm





80cm, leider kein besseres Bild mehr gemacht





Und als der zweite gerade draußen war ging meine andere Rute auf einmal los und dieser 68er Aal kam auch noch raus. Da ich aber schon zwei hatte und nur zwei mitnehmen darf, hab ich direkt das Vorfach gekappt und er durfte dann wieder ins Wasser.


----------



## Sledge (21. Mai 2022)

Moin.

War 2x los die Woche , es läuft recht zäh...
Einige Strippen waren dabei, aber komischerweise kaum Grundeln.
Jetzt noch der Wetterumschwung...

Gruß Sledge


----------



## ExoriLukas (21. Mai 2022)

Sledge schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> War 2x los die Woche , es läuft recht zäh...
> Einige Strippen waren dabei, aber komischerweise kaum Grundeln.
> ...


Moin,
Zäh würde ich auch behaupten, war die letzten Wochen auch in "deiner" Ecke unterwegs.
Sowohl DEK wie auch Ems. Enorm viele Strippen, Grundeln gab es auch, aber bei Posenmontage hielt sich das im Rahmen.

Werde heute Abend nochmal an den Kanal und dann mal schauen was geht!

Gruß,
Lukas


----------



## Sledge (21. Mai 2022)

Genau, die 2 Aale waren die einzig brauchbaren, der Rest war Gewürm.
Grundeln, weder auf Posen- noch auch Grundbleimontage, allerdings gab es 3 Kaulis.
Viele Bisse von wütenden kleinen Wallern, die aber nicht hängen geblieben sind, typisch für die Zeit.
Heute oder morgen versuche ich es wieder.
Hier ist noch komplette Schonzeit, daher scheidet Köfi ja noch aus....

Gruß Sledge


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (21. Mai 2022)

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit Aal- und Grundelfängen an Spundwandstrecken von Kanälen? Habe an solchen bisher garnicht geangelt, möchte es aber mal versuchen!


----------



## Brutzel (21. Mai 2022)

Mein letzter Ansitz war auf der Spundwandseite und es ging auch dort.


----------



## Sledge (22. Mai 2022)

Würde das hier auch gerne unter - live vom wasser- posten, geht aber nicht, da ich dort den empfang nicht habe.  Plörren gepackt, gegen 21 uhr fahre ich los...! Muß morgen aber schon gegen 8 wieder zu hause sein, rückrufaktion mb, der techniker kommt raus usw.... vorab, es lief schleppend die letzten tage.  Mal sehen was geht, wetterumschwung..


----------



## Sledge (22. Mai 2022)

Hier 3xgrundblei, 2x pose...., so ähnlich sieht das gleich aus...


----------



## Sledge (23. Mai 2022)

Und ich war mir sooo sicher..., nix gabs, 2 strippen gegen 1 uhr, kein weiterer biss, noch nichtmal grundelgezuppel!


----------



## Sledge (23. Mai 2022)

Hoffe dass das besser wird, wenn wir nächste woche wieder mit köfi dürfen..


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (23. Mai 2022)

Ende der Woche ist wieder Neumond, kann also nur besser werden!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. Mai 2022)

Irgendwie bin ich träge dieses Frühjahr und die Lust hat mich noch nicht wirklich gepackt…
Gestern war ich aber mal wieder, außer eine Strippe auf Tauwurm und ein Fehlbiss auf Köfi nichts… Auf Köfi hätte ich noch länger warten sollen, zwei Sekunden habe ich den noch gespürt… Aber hinterher ist man ja immer schlauer …
Nur noch neun mal schlafen, dann kommt meine Lieblingsdisziplin …


----------



## Schwarzachangler (25. Mai 2022)

Ich bin gerade wieder an der Schwarzach auf Aal, habe bis jetzt einen 63er erwischt.


----------



## DenizJP (31. Mai 2022)

hatte meine beiden Dickerchen von letzter Woche am Samstag zubereitet.

ca 1,1kg marinierter Grill-Aal.

Mein Kleiner bekam an dem Tag 39 Fieber und meine Frau hatte keinen Appetit..

und da der Aal nach dem Grillen net besonders schmeckt wenn man ihn wieder in den Kühlschrank einpackt, musste ich das alleine aufessen.


ich werd nun erstmal Pause machen...


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Juni 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> hatte meine beiden Dickerchen von letzter Woche am Samstag zubereitet.
> 
> ca 1,1kg marinierter Grill-Aal.
> 
> ...


Und das kann übel Durchfall geben


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Juni 2022)

Mit ner Scheibe Brot dazu geht auch 1KG Aal runter wie Öl, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes


----------



## Brutzel (3. Juni 2022)

Nachdem die letzten Nächte nicht so den Erfolg brachten bin ich heute morgen Mal gegen 2.00 zum Kanal. 72cm auf Tauwurm , Stellfisch und Spundwandseite.


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. Juni 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> hatte meine beiden Dickerchen von letzter Woche am Samstag zubereitet.
> 
> ca 1,1kg marinierter Grill-Aal.
> 
> ...


Ich sach' mal - so kann man auch 1kilo Aal in 500g. Bauchspeck transformieren


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. Juni 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> ich werd nun erstmal Pause machen...


Mit angeln oder Aal essen   ???


----------



## necropolis (4. Juni 2022)

Gestern bzw. heute Nacht gabs am Rhein drei maßige Aale: 75,62,60.
Plus einige Fehlbisse.
Beisszeiten: zwischen 22:00 - 03:00 Uhr

Kollege fing noch einen Zander und ne dicke Brasse.


----------



## Sledge (6. Juni 2022)

Hier geht zur Zeit nix. Sa 21- So 9 Uhr genau eine Strippe auf Wurm. Kein Biss auf Köfi !


----------



## necropolis (15. Juni 2022)

Geht keiner mehr auf Aal, oder was ist hier los??


----------



## kingandre88 (15. Juni 2022)

necropolis schrieb:


> Geht keiner mehr auf Aal, oder was ist hier los??


Bei dem Mond hält sich mein Interesse aktuell in Grenzen, dazu kommt bei mir Zeitmangel in dieser Woche


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. Juni 2022)

necropolis schrieb:


> Geht keiner mehr auf Aal, oder was ist hier los??


Es wird eher im "Live am Wasser Trööt" berichtet.


----------



## DenizJP (16. Juni 2022)

Nen 55er ist heute Abend schon da aber ansonsten hält es sich eher mau….

Jetzt kommt auch noch der Mond raus…


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (16. Juni 2022)

Dann will ich mich hier mal in die "Hall of Fame" der Erfolgreichen Aaljäger einreihen, bevor dieser Trööt noch einstaubt mit Spinnennetzen und so... 

Aus der Reihe: "Es geschah am hellichten Tage" hier mein 1. Aal dieses Jahr! 
Erst hatte ich einen Forellentypischen Biß auf Köfi, mein Anhieb ging ins leere und mein Köfi bekam ich zerkaut wieder. 
Egal, ich warf ihn wieder an dieselbe Stelle und nach 5 min. wieder ein Biß, aber diesmal hing der Fisch! 

Gut, das ich diesen Aal gekeschert habe, denn noch im Netz löste sich der Haken. 
Ein 67er Breitkopf, mein erster dieses Jahr und perfekt für den Rauch!


----------



## Sledge (16. Juni 2022)

Moin.
Hier weiterhin mau.
Letzten Samstag auf Sonntag 1 kleiner, geschluckt bis zum Anschlag...
Heute Nacht nächster Versuch.
Kein vernünftiger Biss auf Köfi bisher, auch Wallerute unangetastet. 
Habe diverse Stellen beangelt, tief, flach, Seerosenbänke, vor langen Weidenhecken, Außenkurven ..., überall das gleiche...
Ist aber typisch für diese Zeit, Überangebot an Futter, viel Brut, Grundeln schon wieder voll Laich usw
Fahre gegen Mittag los, erst mal schwimmen und Treffen auf Sandbank. Gegen 21 Uhr dann Ankerplatz suchen...

Gruß Sledge


----------



## DenizJP (17. Juni 2022)

jetzt wirds ernst!!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Juni 2022)

Hab ich ja noch nie gesheen.
Wo gibt's sowas?


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (17. Juni 2022)

Was ist da drin, wie schmeckt die und hast du eine Bezugsquelle?


----------



## DenizJP (18. Juni 2022)

Noch nicht probiert. Gibts bei unserer Metro

alternativ Asia Shops denk ich mal


----------



## Brutzel (22. Juni 2022)

War die Nacht auch Mal wieder los. Der 50iger hatte leider zu tief geschluckt. Wie immer Rhein Herne Kanal und auf Stellfisch mit Tauwurm und Grundel ￼


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Juni 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Was ist da drin, wie schmeckt die und hast du eine Bezugsquelle?



Kannst du dir selbst anrühren: https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/201093/eel-sauce/

Mirin gibt es in jedem Supermarkt. Ich nehme Mirin und Sake 50/50. Ist Geschmackssache.
Bei Sojasauce gibt es auch ganz verschiedene Richtungen. Ich nehme da eher würzige Mischungen.

Damit eingelegt grille ich meine Unagi-Aale auf dem Holzkohlegrill.


----------



## DenizJP (22. Juni 2022)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> auf dem Holzkohlegrill


da hab ich leider nur nen Elektrogrill 

Holzkohle wird ne ganze Ecke geiler sein.


----------



## hanzz (22. Juni 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Elektrogrill


Grill-Blasphemie


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (22. Juni 2022)

Ist ja auch egal ob gebratener oder gegrillten Aal mit einem Schuß Fernost... 
Als Beilage passen sehr gut Sojabohnen- und Bambussprossen und natürlich Reis. 

Mal ne Frage an die Stellfisch-Fraktion: Habe vor kurzem die MK-Stellfisch-Komplettsets (8m-Ruten) im Parey-Shop entdeckt und ich möchte gerne etwas zu eurer Montage wissen: Ihr angelt im Kanal direkt unter den Rutenspitzen, nehme ich an. Wie hoch über der Steinpackung? Wenn man auf dem Vorfach ein Auftriebskörper anbringt und in den aufgezogener Tauwurm mit einer Spritze mit Injektionsnadel Luft injiziert, dann müßte das Vorfach so viel Auftrieb haben, daß keine Grundel mehr rankommt! 

Bei etwa 40 cm über der Packung, liege ich in meinem Denken richtig?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. Juni 2022)

Brauchst kein Auftriebskörper oder ähnliches, stellst die tiefe über den Schwimmer so wie du möchtest ein…
Ich biete mein Köder auf der Packung an, max. 5cm über den Steinen…
Sind die Grundeln da kommt ein köfi dran, im Dunkeln lassen die Grundeln nach…Wenn die mich trotzdem nerven, andere Stelle suchen oder nach Hause gehen…

Wichtiger ist es rauszufinden in welcher Tiefe die Aale auf der Packung beißen, sind es drei, zwei oder noch weniger an Meter wo sie dann zum räubern hochkommen …


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (26. Juni 2022)

Wenn ihr in einem kleinen, nicht besonders breiten Fluß (ohne Grundelvorkommen)  auf Aal angelt, wie sieht da eure Strategie aus? 
Bei 2 erlaubten Ruten, eine mit Wurm, eine mit Köfi, oder beide mit W. oder Köfi? 
Ich habe gestern/heute nur mit Köfi auf beiden Ruten geangelt, um die größeren Aale (so ab 60cm) von den kleineren "Schnürsenkel" zu separieren. 

Hat bei mir 3x so geklappt. Geht ihr immer mit derselben Strategie auf Aal oder ändert ihr sie öfters? Wenn ja, wovon ist das abhängig?


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. Juni 2022)

Brutzel schrieb:


> War die Nacht auch Mal wieder los. *Der 50iger* hatte leider zu tief geschluckt. Wie immer Rhein Herne Kanal und auf Stellfisch mit Tauwurm und Grundel ￼


Prima *Brataal ! *


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. Juni 2022)

Mal eine Frage an die

*Ich**sammel**meine**Aale**zum**Räuchern**im**Froster**und**merke* *nachher**dass**ich**zuviele**Aale**geräuchert**habe**zum**Verwerten**-F.R.A.K.T.I.O.N :*

Hat hier schon Jemand die vorher gefrorenen Aale geräuchert und dann das "Zuviel" an Räucherfisch bspw. als Aalfilet vakuumiert

wieder eingefroren?!

Geht das ?!

R.S.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (26. Juni 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die
> 
> *Ich**sammel**meine**Aale**zum**Räuchern**im**Froster**und**merke* *nachher**dass**ich**zuviele**Aale**geräuchert**habe**zum**Verwerten**-F.R.A.K.T.I.O.N :*
> 
> ...


 Ja geht ich habe das mit selbst gefangenen Lachs aus Alaska gemacht und die Industrie macht das sogar mit rohem Fisch sowas müssen Sie aber auf der Verpackung angeben!

Grussen Michael


----------



## Waidbruder (26. Juni 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die
> 
> *Ich**sammel**meine**Aale**zum**Räuchern**im**Froster**und**merke* *nachher**dass**ich**zuviele**Aale**geräuchert**habe**zum**Verwerten**-F.R.A.K.T.I.O.N :*
> 
> ...


Es sollte doch kein Problem sein geräucherten Aal zu verwerten sprich zu verschenken.


----------



## necropolis (26. Juni 2022)

Diese Wettervorhersagen, ey!
Da kann man sich gar nicht drauf verlassen.

Gestern bzw. heute Nacht wars ganz schön gefährlich.
Unsere Buhne am Niederrhein wo wir auf Aal angeln ist ganz schön weit weg vom Parkplatz(Fußmarsch ca. 25 Minuten).
Es war für gestern bis heute Vormittag 0% Regen oder Gewitterwahrscheinlichkeit angesagt.
Von wegen.
Uns überraschte kurz nach 01:00 Uhr heute morgen ein heftiges Gewitter.
Das war echt lebensgefährlich und apokalyptisch.
Schnell alles eingepackt und nix wie weg!
Blitz un Donner satt.
Wir waren echt glücklich als wir unversehrt am Auto angekommen sind.
Die 3 gefangenen Aale davor + ein 45 Barsch waren dann nur noch eine Randnotiz..


----------



## sprogoe (26. Juni 2022)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Es sollte doch kein Problem sein geräucherten Aal zu verwerten sprich zu verschenken.


Man kann geräucherte Fische auch einfrieren, schmecken nach dem Auftauen immer noch lecker, oder man macht sowas damit:





						Der Ultimative Räucherthread..
					

AW: Der Ultimative Räucherthread..  Moin alle zusammen.  Da ich wieder ,der Arbeit sei`s gedankt, beim Schinken und Speck machen aussen vor bin,interessiert mich ,wer denn nun schon was eingepökelt hat und auch was.  Oder macht hier keiner was mehr?  |wavey:  Hallo Tino,  ich habe die Woche mit...




					anglerboard.de


----------



## Toto1980 (29. Juni 2022)

Wie lang sind eure Stöcker auf Aal an der Pose und was für Rollen nutzt ihr. Wollte mich vielleicht auch mal über der Steinpackung probieren, aber mit Grundrute und Grundblei schlecht.


----------



## kingandre88 (29. Juni 2022)

Toto1980 schrieb:


> Wie lang sind eure Stöcker auf Aal an der Pose und was für Rollen nutzt ihr. Wollte mich vielleicht auch mal über der Steinpackung probieren, aber mit Grundrute und Grundblei schlecht.


Meine sind 6-8 M...Rollen nehme ich 4-5000er.


----------



## Toto1980 (29. Juni 2022)

Der Aalandre, lange nichts von dir gehört, war aber auch lang nicht online. Hatten uns doch mal bei nem kleinen Boardtreffen mit Bruno, Schwingspitze usw, in Selm getroffen.

was für Posen fischt du am Kanal?


----------



## kingandre88 (29. Juni 2022)

Jap, ist schon ein paar Jährchen her.

Schlanke Posen zwischen 4-10 Gramm fische ich.

Inzwischen kann man meist feiner fischen da der Schiffsverkehr deutlich abgenommen hat über die Jahre.


----------



## DenizJP (17. Juli 2022)

Gestern Nacht lief es ja doch ganz ordentlich.

Ein japanischer Aal Angler hat mir nun empfohlen wenn ich kein Messer finde dass man auch mit Cuttermesser filetieren kann.

Wobei ich dreckiger Anfänger bin wenn ich sowas sehe xD


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (17. Juli 2022)

Das Video sollteste verlangsamt laufen lassen, dann lernst du die asiatische Kunst des Aal-filetierens viel besser und schneller! 
Ich persönlich würde mal die Speisekarte von Japanischen und Chinesischen Restaurants in meiner Umgebung checken, ob da was von Aalgerichten drinsteht, wenn ich so viele fangen würde,  wie du. 
Wenn ja, würde ich da nach einem Praktikum fragen und evtl. Aale zum zerlegen mitbringen. Dann sieht man schon, welches scharfe Werkzeug am besten geeignet ist... und die Ausbildung ist eh umsonst!


----------



## phobos (17. Juli 2022)

Glaub dass das Messer solange es scharf ist eher zweitrangig ist. Hab vorhin ein Video gesehen der hat ein normales Kochmesser verwendet.
Wichtiger wäre das Brett zum festnageln, weil man dann beide Hände frei hat und damit ein gute Kontrolle über den Schnitt, oder einfach in die Küchenplatte spaxen


----------



## sprogoe (17. Juli 2022)

phobos schrieb:


> Wichtiger wäre das Brett zum festnageln



Nix da, Fische werden nicht "genagelt", nur Frauen.


----------



## DenizJP (17. Juli 2022)

phobos schrieb:


> Glaub dass das Messer solange es scharf ist eher zweitrangig ist. Hab vorhin ein Video gesehen der hat ein normales Kochmesser verwendet.
> Wichtiger wäre das Brett zum festnageln, weil man dann beide Hände frei hat und damit ein gute Kontrolle über den Schnitt, oder einfach in die Küchenplatte spaxen



bei uns dann schön in die Ceranfeldplatte xD


----------



## DenizJP (19. Juli 2022)

Statt live vom Wasser live vom Balkon


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. Juli 2022)

Das sieht doch schon absolut nach Sushi Meister aus   wohl bekomms. Werden die dann einfach mit Soja Soße eingepinselt?


----------



## andyblub (19. Juli 2022)

Aktuell haben wir in meinen beiden Aalgewässern extremes Niedrigwasser. Im Rhein bei Köln sind die Buhnen fast wasserleer und in der Wupper ist der Pegel so niedrig (an manchen Stellen so 15-25cm), dass es mir keinen Spaß machen würde und die Fangaussichten auch nicht gut sein werden. Seit 6 Wochen werden meine Mühen nicht belohnt und nun wollte ich mal etwas anderes probieren. Ich habe meine zur Lotrute umfunktionierte 2.70m 150-300g WG Rotaugen-Pilkrute ausgepackt und wollte damit mal so richtig brutal den Hauptstrom beackern.
Selbst das größte Blei in meinem Repertoire (180g) bleibt nicht im Strom liegen. Habe mir dann mit eingeschlauften Steinen beholfen, so ca. 250-300g, die bleiben zwar liegen, kann ich aber eigentlich nur auspendeln oder per "Hand" werfen. Dazu kommt beim Werfen oder Absinken ja das Tüddelproblem mit den "normalen" Durchlaufmontagen, insbesondere in der harten Strömung.

Jetzt meine Generalfrage, bevor ich hochambitioniert fortfahre und materialisiert aufstocke: Lohnt es sich, hier mit vermeintlich tüddelunanfälligeren Brandungsmontagen (mit Wurfclip/Bleiclip) zu experimentieren und mein Bleikontingent um die 250g-300g Klasse zu ergänzen? "Lohnen" bezieht sich hierbei sowohl auf die Frage, ob das technisch Erfolgsaussicht haben könnte (Köder gelangt tüddelfrei zum Grund und bleibt liegen) und ob Fangaussichten für Aal überhaupt realistisch sind.


----------



## DenizJP (19. Juli 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Das sieht doch schon absolut nach Sushi Meister aus   wohl bekomms. Werden die dann einfach mit Soja Soße eingepinselt?


ist ne fertige Aal-Marinade aus Japan ^^


----------



## hanzz (20. Juli 2022)

andyblub schrieb:


> Aktuell haben wir in meinen beiden Aalgewässern extremes Niedrigwasser. Im Rhein bei Köln sind die Buhnen fast wasserleer und in der Wupper ist der Pegel so niedrig (an manchen Stellen so 15-25cm), dass es mir keinen Spaß machen würde und die Fangaussichten auch nicht gut sein werden. Seit 6 Wochen werden meine Mühen nicht belohnt und nun wollte ich mal etwas anderes probieren. Ich habe meine zur Lotrute umfunktionierte 2.70m 150-300g WG Rotaugen-Pilkrute ausgepackt und wollte damit mal so richtig brutal den Hauptstrom beackern.
> Selbst das größte Blei in meinem Repertoire (180g) bleibt nicht im Strom liegen. Habe mir dann mit eingeschlauften Steinen beholfen, so ca. 250-300g, die bleiben zwar liegen, kann ich aber eigentlich nur auspendeln oder per "Hand" werfen. Dazu kommt beim Werfen oder Absinken ja das Tüddelproblem mit den "normalen" Durchlaufmontagen, insbesondere in der harten Strömung.
> 
> Jetzt meine Generalfrage, bevor ich hochambitioniert fortfahre und materialisiert aufstocke: Lohnt es sich, hier mit vermeintlich tüddelunanfälligeren Brandungsmontagen (mit Wurfclip/Bleiclip) zu experimentieren und mein Bleikontingent um die 250g-300g Klasse zu ergänzen? "Lohnen" bezieht sich hierbei sowohl auf die Frage, ob das technisch Erfolgsaussicht haben könnte (Köder gelangt tüddelfrei zum Grund und bleibt liegen) und ob Fangaussichten für Aal überhaupt realistisch sind.


Ich denke der Aufwand lohnt nicht. 
Wenn du einen Kanal in der Umgebung hast, dann versuch lieber chillig dein Glück dort an einer Steinpackung. 
Ich klemm mit grad jegliche Angelei am Rhein. 
Sowohl Friefisch als auch Zander/Barsch mit der Spinnrute. 

Hab grad mal meine Daten vom letzten Jahr gecheckt 
Schon verrückt wie jedes Jahr anders ist. 
Genau vor einem Jahr


----------



## Fruehling (20. Juli 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> ...Hab grad mal meine Daten vom letzten Jahr gecheckt
> Schon verrückt wie jedes Jahr anders ist.
> Genau vor einem Jahr



Die gewaltigen Regenmengen der Vortage mußten ja irgendwohin. 
2021 war hier im Fünfjahresmittel eher die Ausnahme. Der Trend geht ziemlich sicher in Richtung der aktuellen Pegelstände, was vor ein paar Jahren sogar dazu führte, daß schon laut über die Errichtung weiterer Staustufen nachgedacht wurde...


Edit: Gerade mal danach gesucht und fündig geworden:









						Niedrigwasser: Streit um neue Staustufen im Rhein
					

Das extreme Niedrigwasser des Rheins schadet der Industrie – ihre Schiffstransporte sind eingeschränkt. Zusätzliche Staustufen könnten den Wasserspiegel heben. Doch es gibt viele Einwände.




					www.fnp.de


----------



## Brutzel (31. Juli 2022)

War gestern am Kanal. Ein brauchbarer von 70 cm durfte mit.Gefangen auf Grundrute mit Tauwurm.￼￼


----------



## vonda1909 (5. August 2022)

Auf Tauwurm 6g Schwimmer als Laufpose bei 3.50m mit der 3.90m Grundrute.


----------



## vonda1909 (5. August 2022)

Aber auch einige 50+ so wie aber auch viele kleine um die 40cm .Krabben und Grundel machen es auch nicht  gerade  leichter


----------



## Sir. Toby (8. August 2022)

Bin gerade vom „Aalangeln“ zurück 






Dem Burschen hätte vielleicht mal jemand erklären sollen, dass er kein Aal ist 

Lecker wird der trotzdem 

Gebissen hat der Schlingel auf einen halben Tauwurm, welcher per Ködernadel aufgezogen war.

Aal hat sich übrigens keiner mehr blicken lassen…


----------



## DenizJP (8. August 2022)

Petri 

Bin wieder in Deutschland 

Überlege heute oder morgen Abend ans Wasser zu fahren


----------



## Sir. Toby (9. August 2022)

Heute bin ich am MDK gewesen, leider hat es wieder nicht mit dem Aal geklappt.

Dafür ist mir ein 68er Zander auf das 7cm Rotauge eingestiegen.
Und dass noch vor der Dämmerung.






Ich hoffe ich nerve euch nicht mit meinen Beifängen…


----------



## DenizJP (9. August 2022)

Petri damit hast du schon mal mehr als ich xD

Seit 21 Uhr am Wasser und hier herrscht Totenstille…


----------



## Brutzel (9. August 2022)

Ich war die Nacht auch wieder am Kanal. Auch diesmal aus Bequemlichkeit mit Grundruten. War endlich Mal eine richtig ruhige Nacht ohne Musik, Flaschenklirren, Treibgut usw. Die Aale hat es gefallen. Einen guten von 78 cm hab ich entnommen.


----------



## DenizJP (16. August 2022)

Fängt aktuell wer noch Aale?

Hier am Main beißt gefühlt nix mehr…


----------



## Drillsucht69 (16. August 2022)

zokker ab und zu …
Ich war diese Saison mal richtig faul und irgendwie immer noch….


----------



## necropolis (16. August 2022)

Das BIld vom Niederrhein letzten Freitag war erschreckend.
So wenig Wasser habe ich dort noch nie gesehen.
Dabei war es eigentlich ein Streckenabschnitt der nicht mal halb so schlimm ist wie weiter Richtung Emmerich.
Schiffsverkehr in Dauerschleife, zweispurig, "Ebe und Flut" im Sekunden Takt.
Das hat null Spaß gemacht, Ein Dutzend Abrisse oben als Bonus drauf, Bisse natürlich 0.

Ich frage mich wie es den Fischen bei diesen Bedingungen geht..

Also erspart Euch die Reise dahin, das ist ein gut gemeinter Ratschlag.

Ganz, ganz schlimm, wir brauchen Regen in Unmengen!


----------



## vonda1909 (16. August 2022)

Am DEK ging es mit Aal.fahren gleich  auch wieder


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. August 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Am DEK ging es mit Aal.fahren gleich  auch wieder


Petri, 

Warst Du erfolgreich? 

Über Bilder würde ich mich freuen, komme grad nich zum Angeln...


----------



## vonda1909 (17. August 2022)

Im Emsland doch gestern war es nur ein kleiner  Die Ems hatte Hochwasser  und unmengen Treibgut kam runter und immer in die Schwimmer


----------



## andyblub (17. August 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Fängt aktuell wer noch Aale?
> 
> Hier am Main beißt gefühlt nix mehr…


Bei mir (Wupper / Rhein) seit Juni (!!!) nichts mehr. Habe das gezielte Aalangeln vor 4 Wochen vorerst aufgegeben. Auch wenn es dem Angler an sich ja grundsätzlich nie an Ausreden mangelt, sind diese durchgehende Hitze, der niedrige Wasserstand und die gefühlt dauerhafte Windstille, wirklich merkwürdige Bedingungen. Beim letzten Ansitz wollten nicht einmal die Mücken so richtig mitspielen.


----------



## Kauli11 (17. August 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Die Ems hatte Hochwasser


?????????  Ich glaube, das hast du geträumt.  In Rheine und Salzbergen darf kein Wasser mehr aus der Ems entnommen werden. Bis 50.000 Euro Strafe.


----------



## Derderammainchillt (20. August 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Fängt aktuell wer noch Aale?
> 
> Hier am Main beißt gefühlt nix mehr…


In Aschaffenburg/Nilkheim fängt man viele Aale im Moment. War erst vor 2 Tagen wieder unterwegs und hab 2 als Beifang gehabt.


----------



## Derderammainchillt (20. August 2022)

Ich sag mal die ganze Strecke hinterm Kommz Festival Platz da in Nilkheim, besser gesagt hinter dem Trampolin Park.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (22. August 2022)

Ich angle zur Zeit überwiegend in Flüssen wie Zenn und Regnitz und nur Nachts mit Wurm. Auf Grundmontage und Leuchtpose habe ich seit einem Monat keine Aale mehr gefangen. 
Es gehen nur noch Mini- Welse an die Köder!  Ich versteh das nicht, warum die Aale nicht mehr wollen, mache ich was falsch? 

Dabei angle ich in Ufernähe und die Würmer bewegen sich schön am Haken, diese in Größe 2-4...


----------



## Derderammainchillt (23. August 2022)

Ufernähe alleine reicht meiner Erfahrung nach nicht. Do solltest dir eine Unterwasserkrautkante suchen und die dann befischen.
Ich veranschauliche das mal mit einem Bild einer meiner Spots, in der Hoffnung das er beim nächsten mal nicht belegt ist.




Im Bereich 1 hab ich noch nie einen Aal gefangen, auch nicht wenn ich dort die ganze Nacht die Tauwürmer reinknalle.
Im Bereich 2 fängt man ab und zu nen Aal aber auch Grundeln.
Der gestrichelte Bereich ist die Krautkante. Wenn ich da meinen Wurm bei ca 1 meter Tiefe gegen das Kraut "gleiten" lasse ziehe ich eig jede Nacht Aale da raus.

Ich hoffe das dieser Beitrag in irgendeiner Form hilfreich war.


----------



## fordprefect (23. August 2022)

Ich hätte vlt. nen Ausschnitt gewählt, wo man den Straßennamen nicht sieht. Dauert so nur 30 Sek die Stelle zu finden .


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (23. August 2022)

Leider gibt's an dem Flußabschnitt wo ich angle, keine Krautkante. Da gibt's nur direkt am Ufer nur eine Steinbefestigung, wo immer eindeutig Fischbewegung war. Sonst nur Sandgrund ohne UW-Pflanzen. 

Einige Meter vom Ufer gibt's ein Sandriff, davor verläuft eine tiefe Rinne, in der meine Köder liegen. Vielleicht sollte ich diese näher an der Steinbefestigung platzieren, weil es da auch einen weit überhängenden Busch gibt...  

Danke DerdaamMainchillt für das Bild mit den Fangplätzen! Bin letztens mit dem Zug über die Mainbrücke bei Kitzingen gefahren, wo ich gleich sehr vielversprechende Angelplätze für u. a. Aale entdeckt habe. Bloss ob man da so einfach und schnell vom Autoabstellplatz hinkommt? 

Na ja, vielleicht hat sich das Beißfenster unserer Aale mehr Richtung Morgen,  so von 4.00 bis 8.00 verschoben, muß ich mal testen...


----------



## andyblub (24. August 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Ich hätte vlt. nen Ausschnitt gewählt, wo man den Straßennamen nicht sieht. Dauert so nur 30 Sek die Stelle zu finden .


Wäre auch mein Rat! Vielen Dank für die gut beschriebene Grafik und Strukturen, den Straßennamen würde ich aber anonymisieren bzw. unleserlich übermalen.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (25. August 2022)

In der aktuellen Fisch & Fang steht ein Bericht, wie und womit man die großen Raubaale so zwischen einem und 3 Kilo fängt. Insbesondere mit welchem Vorfachmaterial. 
Zudem wird in einem anderen Artikel von einer Angelreise nach Neuseeland berichtet, wo auf Langflossenaale geangelt wurde...


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. August 2022)

Ganz ehrlich? 

Die Dicken deutlich über 1 Kilo und magere Breitköpfe will ich gar nich haben... 
Die sind Kulinarisch nich so mein Ding. 

Bevorzuge da eher gut genährte Spitzköpfe. 

R. S.


----------



## kingandre88 (26. August 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich?
> 
> Die Dicken deutlich über 1 Kilo und magere Breitköpfe will ich gar nich haben...
> Die sind Kulinarisch nich so mein Ding.
> ...


Bin da voll bei dir...Am besten sind die zwischen 60-75 cm ca.


----------



## vonda1909 (26. August 2022)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> ?????????  Ich glaube, das hast du geträumt.  In Rheine und Salzbergen darf kein Wasser mehr aus der Ems entnommen werden. Bis 50.000 Euro Strafe.


----------



## vonda1909 (26. August 2022)

Ab der Wasserkante hatte ich den Tag zuvor  mnoch gesessen


----------



## yukonjack (26. August 2022)

Bei mir an der Aller auch keine Chance auf Aal. Kaulbarsche, Miniwelse, Krebse/Wollis und jetzt auch Grundeln sind schneller am Wurm. Bei ca. 60 Ansitzen 1 Aal zum mitnehmen und 3 Strippen. Es macht keinen Spaß mehr.


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. August 2022)

Kleine Grundel aufziehen, bißchen den Kopf zerdrücken und ab dafür....


----------



## yukonjack (26. August 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Kleine Grundel aufziehen, bißchen den Kopf zerdrücken und ab dafür....


Alles schon probiert. Ich schätze mal wir haben einen Bestand von 95% Spitzköpfe, da ist es mit Köderfisch eh ne Glücksache. In den letzten 2-3 Jahren werden immer mehr Welse (auch kapitale) in der Aller gefangen. Ich denke mal, dort landen eine Menge Aale.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (26. August 2022)

Oder eine größere halbieren! Auch die Spitzköpfe wollen gefangen werden, in unserer Zennstrecke werden "Wurmaale" nur 50 - ca. 62 cm lang... 
Versuche heut Nacht mit kleinen und halben, größeren  Köfis mal die dickeren Aale zu fangen, egal ob Spitz- oder Breitkopf... 
Habe dazu heut Morgen frische Köfis gefangen, Gottseidank gibt's in unserer Flußstrecke keine Grundeln....


----------



## vonda1909 (26. August 2022)

Kleine Fische von 5cm spucken die Spitzkopfaale des öfteren  beim sauber machen aus.
Nur auf Grundel hatte ich noch keinen Erfolg  an der Ems


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (27. August 2022)

Habe gestern beim Aalangeln zwei Erfahrungen gemacht: Die aus vielen Angelbüchern und - magazinen geschilderte Weisheit, das Aale besonders gut in dunklen, schwülen und gewittrigen Nächten bei leichtem Wasseranstieg zu fangen sind, konnte ich letzte Nacht definitiv - NICHT- bestätigen. Ebenfalls die Theorie, vor oder nach einem Gewitter, gilt nicht für alle Gewässer. 

Wie sehen eure Erfahrungen mit wetterabhängigem Beißverhalten von Aalen aus? 

Der Starkregen hat sich in keinster Weise negativ auf die Funktion meiner elektronischen Bißanzeiger ausgewirkt, eher allerdings das viele Treibgut im Fluß, in dem sich oft meine Montagen verheddert haben. Dieses dann gegen die Strömung einzuholen, war ein richtiger Kraftakt.


----------



## Lajos1 (27. August 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Habe gestern beim Aalangeln zwei Erfahrungen gemacht: Die aus vielen Angelbüchern und - magazinen geschilderte Weisheit, das Aale besonders gut in dunklen, schwülen und gewittrigen Nächten bei leichtem Wasseranstieg zu fangen sind, konnte ich letzte Nacht definitiv - NICHT- bestätigen. Ebenfalls die Theorie, vor oder nach einem Gewitter, gilt nicht für alle Gewässer.
> 
> Wie sehen eure Erfahrungen mit wetterabhängigem Beißverhalten von Aalen aus?
> 
> Der Starkregen hat sich in keinster Weise negativ auf die Funktion meiner elektronischen Bißanzeiger ausgewirkt, eher allerdings das viele Treibgut im Fluß, in dem sich oft meine Montagen verheddert haben. Dieses dann gegen die Strömung einzuholen, war ein richtiger Kraftakt.


 Hallo,

da habe ich mal die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht. Vor etwa 30 (!) Jahren als ich noch ab und zu, wenn auch selten auf Aale ging, machten wir (vier Angler) einen Aalabend aus, damals nur bis 01.00 Uhr erlaubt und da wir aus verschiedenen Vereinen kamen nahmen wir der RMD-Kanal, wo wir über die Verbandskarte alle angeln durften, zum Ziel. Jeder zwei Ruten, eine mit Tauwurm und eine mit totem Köderfisch oder Fischfetzen bestückt. So gegen 19.00 Uhr begannen wir, es war schwül und später kam sogar ein Gewitter auf, allerdings ein paar Kilometer entfernt. Wir fischten bis 01.00 mit 8 Ruten; Ergebnis eine Brachse mit vielleicht 500 Gramm und sonst nichts, überhaupt nichts. Also Fehlanzeige in der Bilderbuchnacht laut Lehrbüchern.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. August 2022)

Einfach angeln gehen, man kann’s nie vorhersagen bzw. garantieren ob die Fische bei besonderen Bedingungen immer wieder besonders gut beißen … Nicht selten fängt man bei den schlechtesten Bedingungen auch besonders gut…
Man steckt da einfach nicht drin…


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (27. August 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Wie sehen eure Erfahrungen mit wetterabhängigem Beißverhalten von Aalen aus?


Gewässer sind verschieden. Am Bach in der Äschenregion, wo ich im Normalfall 2 oder 3 Abende (Nachtangeln nur bis 1,5 Std. nach Sonnenuntergang erlaubt damals) gebraucht habe um überhaupt mal einen Aal zu fangen, war ein vorheriger Gewitterschauer fast wie eine Fanggarantie. Da gabs dann auch mal mehr als einen, bester Abend waren 4 und sie waren immer groß.

Am badewannenartigen großen Voralpensee war Regen nicht wichtig. Dort war es auflandiger Föhnsturm, je stärker, desto besser. Der hat die flachen Uferzonen durch den Wellenschlag eingetrübt und die Aale damit in Wurfweite gebracht. Da konnten es dann auch mal 6, 8 oder 10 Aale werden, nur hatten die leider einen Schnitt von kaum 60cm.


----------



## Micha1450 (27. August 2022)

An der Elbe seit Wochen nichts, Am MLK fast nichts


----------



## Wümme.Angler (4. September 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Habe gestern beim Aalangeln zwei Erfahrungen gemacht: Die aus vielen Angelbüchern und - magazinen geschilderte Weisheit, das Aale besonders gut in dunklen, schwülen und gewittrigen Nächten bei leichtem Wasseranstieg zu fangen sind, konnte ich letzte Nacht definitiv - NICHT- bestätigen. Ebenfalls die Theorie, vor oder nach einem Gewitter, gilt nicht für alle Gewässer.
> 
> Wie sehen eure Erfahrungen mit wetterabhängigem Beißverhalten von Aalen aus?



Moin. Wie Drillsucht schon schrieb kann man es natürlich nie vorhersagen aber meine Erfahrungen mit Gewittern und Aale sind komplett gegensätzlich zu deinen. Als ich vor ein Jahren gerade meine Ruten ausgebracht hatte zog plötzlich ein ordentliches Gewitter auf, so dass ich nur das Nötigste mitnehmen konnte und zum Auto flüchtete. Die Ruten musste ich stehen lassen. Ich wartete dort das Gewitter ab und nachdem das Schlimmste vorbei war, es aber etwas weiter noch grummelte, ging ich zu den Ruten zurück. Ich bekam anschließend immer nur noch eine Rute ins Wasser. Beim beködern der Zweiten hätte ich bereits einen Biss an der Ersten und es kam Aal auf Aal. Leider gingen mir zeitgleich die Würmer und das Licht aus und der Abend endete mit vier Aalen. Weshalb es nicht mehr wurden lag damals sicherlich auch an dem geringen Gewicht, dass ich an der Selbsthakmontage verwendete.


----------



## DenizJP (7. September 2022)

Geht bei wem aktuell groß was?

Überlege ob ich heute Abend auf Aal gehe aber die letzten 6 Male waren es Nullnummern…

Gestern hat es zumindest geschüttet..


----------



## Drillsucht69 (7. September 2022)

Die letzte Zeit war ich nicht unterwegs auf Aal…
Ich würde es immer wieder zwischendurch probieren, der Tag kommt… 
Ist doch entspannend am Wasser zu sitzen …
Zander zicken auch rum momentan…


----------



## DenizJP (9. September 2022)

Heute Abend geht es wieder an den Main Ansitzangeln.

vorgestern hat es geschüttet, heute hat es geschüttet.

Vielleicht geht noch was bevor dann in ca 3 Wochen der Aal wieder zu ist für das Jahr.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (9. September 2022)

Wenn es stark bewölkt ist, geht bestimmt was! Ist gerade Vollmond, da ging bei mir rein gar nichts, die Grundeln waren bis spät in die Nacht aktiv. 
Suche eine Stelle, wo es trotz Mond dunkel ist, etwa im Schatten von Bäumen und Gebäuden (Mond steht im Osten). 
Sonst sollte das Wasser angetrübt und etwas gestiegen sein, eigentlich gute Voraussetzungen zum Aale und Zander fangen....


----------



## DenizJP (9. September 2022)

Wir angeln unter einer Brücke - sollte also klappen hoff ich ^^


----------



## Wümme.Angler (11. September 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Wir angeln unter einer Brücke - sollte also klappen hoff ich


Bist doch hoffentlich wieder erfolgreich heimgekehrt....ging was?

Mal ne Frage in die Runde und vermutlich wurde es schon etliche Male hier thematisiert, aaaber ich wollte trotzdem nochmal nachfragen. 
Nutzt ihr Lockstoffe um eure Würmer oder Köfis aufzumotzen wie etwa Knoblauch etc. ?


----------



## yukonjack (11. September 2022)

Wümme.Angler schrieb:


> Bist doch hoffentlich wieder erfolgreich heimgekehrt....ging was?
> 
> Mal ne Frage in die Runde und vermutlich wurde es schon etliche Male hier thematisiert, aaaber ich wollte trotzdem nochmal nachfragen.
> Nutzt ihr Lockstoffe um eure Würmer oder Köfis aufzumotzen wie etwa Knoblauch etc. ?


Gestern, mit Beginn der Dunkelheit so bis ca.21:30  12 Kaulbarsche. Dann halbe Std. kein Biss. Lockstoff eigesetzt, die nächsten 8 Kaulbarsche. 23:00 Schnauze voll.

Heute, siehe oben.


----------



## Packy (12. September 2022)

Also ich habe keinen Unterschied ausmachen können. Habe es schon mit dem FTM Aallockstoff und auch mit Knoblauch und Honig versucht. Ich habe nicht mehr oder weniger damit gefangen. Bin Kanal Angler und fange *im Jahr* aber auch nur maximal 15 Aale.


Nach Monaten der Abstinenz habe ich es heute mal wieder am Rhein-Herne-Kanal auf Aal versucht,... ungewohnte Kälte und wieder das bekannte Durchbimmeln vom vermutlichen Wels an allen drei Ruten (2x Tauwurm und 1x Grundel). Nach 4 Stunden gab ich auf und wollte mir auf dem Rückweg noch ein paar Köderfische keschern, dafür blende ich sie immer mit ner hellen Taschenlampe....  Und da seh ich auf einmal nen prächtigen Aal wie er sich langsam zurück in seine Höhle zurückzieht, so wie man es bei Muränen beim Schnorcheln vielleicht schonmal gesehen hat. Schön dick, der Breitkopf.

Ich wollte ja eigentlich heim aber konnte es dann doch nicht lassen eine Rute mit Tauwurmbündel fertig zu machen und in die Höhle abzulassen. Köderfische gab's nicht mehr. 10 Minuten tat sich nichts.
Ich machte noch eine Rute fertig um seine anderen möglichen Fluchtwege zu belagern...

Da kam er wieder raus und nahm ganz zaghaft das Bündel und zog sich wieder zurück, ich kam kaum gegen ihn an, verkeilte sich direkt, musste dann noch auf die Schnur achten, ratschte da rum, aber dann ließ er langsam nach. Puh, meine Chance den zu kriegen war doch lächerlich gering.

Da sitzte 4 Stunden für den wohl letzten Aal des Jahres, packst ernüchternd ein und paar Meter weiter dann erblickt man einen schönen Raubaal nen halben Meter vor seinen Füßen und kann den nach 2 maligem direkten anleuchten mit der Taschenlampe trotzdem noch mit Tauwürmern überlisten.

72cm
Seht euch den Bauch an!
Ne 10cm Grundel die gerade so durchs Maul passte und nen Flusskrebs war im Magen, natürlich auch wieder ein paar Schwimmblasenwürmer


----------



## Wümme.Angler (12. September 2022)

@ Packy
Hammerstory und cooles Bild mit dem Aal zwischen den Steinen. 
So etwas erlebt man nicht oft aber genau so muss es sein beim angeln ! Daumen hoch.


----------



## DenizJP (12. September 2022)

Wümme.Angler schrieb:


> Bist doch hoffentlich wieder erfolgreich heimgekehrt....ging was?
> 
> Mal ne Frage in die Runde und vermutlich wurde es schon etliche Male hier thematisiert, aaaber ich wollte trotzdem nochmal nachfragen.
> Nutzt ihr Lockstoffe um eure Würmer oder Köfis aufzumotzen wie etwa Knoblauch etc. ?


leider bis auf einen biss nix...

aber dafür viel andere Action wie du im Live am Wasser Thread entnehmen kannst ^^


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (12. September 2022)

Packy schrieb:


> Also ich habe keinen Unterschied ausmachen können. Habe es schon mit dem FTM Aallockstoff und auch mit Knoblauch und Honig versucht. Ich habe nicht mehr oder weniger damit gefangen. Bin Kanal Angler und fange *im Jahr* aber auch nur maximal 15 Aale.
> 
> 
> Nach Monaten der Abstinenz habe ich es heute mal wieder am Rhein-Herne-Kanal auf Aal versucht,... ungewohnte Kälte und wieder das bekannte Durchbimmeln vom vermutlichen Wels an allen drei Ruten (2x Tauwurm und 1x Grundel). Nach 4 Stunden gab ich auf und wollte mir auf dem Rückweg noch ein paar Köderfische keschern, dafür blende ich sie immer mit ner hellen Taschenlampe....  Und da seh ich auf einmal nen prächtigen Aal wie er sich langsam zurück in seine Höhle zurückzieht, so wie man es bei Muränen beim Schnorcheln vielleicht schonmal gesehen hat. Schön dick, der Breitkopf.
> ...


Einen Aal auf Sicht zu beangeln und ihn dann noch unter Schwierigkeiten mit Erfolg zu beangeln, sehr selten und meinen Respekt! Fettes Petri!


----------



## Benni23 (12. September 2022)

Servus,

bei mir ist's seit knapp 3 Wochen komplett tot. War die letzten beiden Wochen 5 oder 6 mal am Wasser, aber es ging gar nix mehr. Weder auf Wurm, noch auf Köfi.

Läuft's irgendwo noch richtig gut bei euch?

Gibt's heute eigentlich noch aktuelle (oder überhaupt verfügbare) Bücher über den Fang von Aalen? Evtl. aus UK? 

Hatte früher mal ein paar Bücher bzw. Sonderhefte, aber die sind leider alle im Laufe der Jahre irgendwie verloren gegangen.

Gruß,

Benni


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (12. September 2022)

Bücher und Fachlektüre gibt es genug, auch gute gebrauchte, Googel macht es möglich. Im Umkehrschluss kannst Du Dir das Geld sparen, denn das Forum gibt hier so viele Informationen zum Aalangeln, außer Du möchtest das Fachwissen in Buchform.....


----------



## yukonjack (12. September 2022)

Benni23 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> *bei mir ist's* seit knapp 3 Wochen komplett tot. War die letzten beiden Wochen 5 oder 6 mal am Wasser, aber es ging gar nix mehr. Weder auf Wurm, noch auf Köfi.
> 
> ...


*Wo* ist denn bei dir ?


----------



## Benni23 (12. September 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> *Wo* ist denn bei dir ?


Servus,

südöstliches Bayern.

Gruß


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. September 2022)

Zur Information für Angler an bayerischen Gewässern: Ab 01.01.2023 treten für Bayern neue Schonmaße und Schonzeiten in Kraft. Für Aale gilt dann eine neue Schonzeit: 01.10. - 31.12.


----------



## yukonjack (12. September 2022)

Benni23 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> südöstliches Bayern.
> 
> Gruß


Im Norden / Niedersachsen siehts auch nicht viel besser aus.


----------



## Michael.S (12. September 2022)

Ich hätte ja Aale so fängt mann die großen von John Sidley vorgeschlagen aber die Preise dafür sind unter aller Sau , das billigste liegt bei 177 Euro , dachte erst an ein Versehen aber nein das Buch ist überall so teuer


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. September 2022)

Ich gebe meins für die Hälfte ab.


----------



## DenizJP (12. September 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Im Norden / Niedersachsen siehts auch nicht viel besser aus.


Also seit August und diesem knallharten Sommer war auch bei mir Flaute…

Hoffe die Regenfälle der letzten Wochen haben was bewirkt 

Eventuell geh ich heute Abend noch raus


----------



## vonda1909 (12. September 2022)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja Aale so fängt mann die großen von John Sidley vorgeschlagen aber die Preise dafür sind unter aller Sau , das billigste liegt bei 177 Euro , dachte erst an ein Versehen aber nein das Buch ist überall so teuer


Schau in der Stadtbücherei nach wenn du dir erhofftst so Aale zu fangen die bei dir vielleicht  nicht  da sind.
 Bleibe beim Fischköder oder 3 bis5 Tauwürmern.


----------



## DenizJP (12. September 2022)

Bei uns meist einzelne aufgezogen 

Sonst sind die ruckzuck weg


----------



## Mdeer (12. September 2022)

gestern mittag (12-14 uhr) 5 Aale, davon 4x ü50 und ein schnürsenkel. 
davor (ab 9) und danach (bis 22uhr) nichts an Aal. Nur 3 Brassen und 1 Mini-Wels. 
Elbe, Niedersachsen


----------



## Benni23 (13. September 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Schau in der Stadtbücherei nach wenn du dir erhofftst so Aale zu fangen die bei dir vielleicht  nicht  da sind.
> Bleibe beim Fischköder oder 3 bis5 Tauwürmern.



Servus,

Aale sind schon da, fang ja auch welche. Mir geht's nicht um irgendwelche Geheimtipps. Ich les einfach nur gerne Bücher ;-)

Gruß,

Benni


----------



## Michael.S (13. September 2022)

Hörbuch hätte ich noch , nicht das Original aber auch gut


----------



## schlotterschätt (13. September 2022)

Eine kleine Abhandlung über John Sidley findet man HIER und HIER .
Merke : Besorge Dir Sandaale !   
Ick denke mal, den Ruf als erfolgreichster Aalangler der Welt hat er sich durch einen wahnsinnigen Zeitaufwand, genaue Gewässerkenntnis und die Fähigkeit sich mit der Lebensweise der Aale, besser als alle anderen auszukennen bzw. vertraut zu machen, erworben.
Da reicht es wohl nicht das recht einfache, und heutzutage vielleicht sogar belächelte, John Sidley Rig mit einem Bündel Tauwürmer (oder eben dem erwähnten Sandaal  ) an die Rute zu hängen, in der Hoffnung Aale ohne Ende zu fangen.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (13. September 2022)

Benni23 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Aale sind schon da, fang ja auch welche. Mir geht's nicht um irgendwelche Geheimtipps. Ich les einfach nur gerne Bücher ;-)
> 
> ...


Ich hätte noch "Aalangeln" von Dieter Schicker (1981 Pareyverlag) im Angebot, kriegste neu für 10 Euro. Oder "So fängt man Aale" von Loebell u. Schicker (4. Auflage von 1979), ist so ne Art kleines Handbuch, steckste dir in die Jackentasche und kannst dann sogar während des Angelns schmökern  .


----------



## silverfish (13. September 2022)

Ick koofe keene Bücher mehr.
Kann man alles woanders nachlesen.
Die zwei besten Aalköder sind Wattwürmer und Binnenstinte . Gründlinge waren ooch immer juut.


----------



## Benni23 (13. September 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch "Aalangeln" von Dieter Schicker (1981 Pareyverlag) im Angebot, kriegste neu für 10 Euro. Oder "So fängt man Aale" von Loebell u. Schicker (4. Auflage von 1979), ist so ne Art kleines Handbuch, steckste dir in die Jackentasche und kannst dann sogar während des Angelns schmökern  .



Danke!



silverfish schrieb:


> Ick koofe keene Bücher mehr.
> Kann man alles woanders nachlesen.
> Die zwei besten Aalköder sind Wattwürmer und Binnenstinte . Gründlinge waren ooch immer juut.



Gründlinge sind hier auch sehr gut. Leider nur etwas schwer zu erwischen, zumindest bei uns.

Mit Laubal oder Rotaugen klappt's aber auch ganz passabel. Auf Wurm lief's eigentlich nur bis ca. Ende Juni, ab dann fast ausschließlich alle auf Köfi.

Gruß,

Benni


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (13. September 2022)

Bei uns an der Regnitz geht der Wurm am besten, habe heute morgen einen schönen Ü 70er gefangen, später hat noch einer in derselben Größe etwa, gebissen. Kurz vor dem Ufer/Kescher hat sich der Haken gelöst...


----------



## vonda1909 (13. September 2022)

Ja immer die Weltbesten sitzen 2 Wochen am See Tag und Nacht mit der Cam und wenn dann mal doch ein Dicker den Köder nimmt machen die gleich ein Buch draus


----------



## DenizJP (13. September 2022)

Fazit von gestern Nacht.

Einen Biss von 6 verwandeln können und nen dicken 68er Aal gefangen.

Die anderen Bisse waren knallhart aber beim ersten ist der Fisch ausgeschlitzt leider und die anderen hab ich den Anhieb versemmelt.


----------



## DenizJP (26. September 2022)

Gedenke am Freitag am letzten Saisontag nochmal Ansitz auf Aal zu probieren.

Aktuell sind wir bei ca 16 Grad Wassertemperatur am Main laut WSV.


Wird schwierig werden befürchte ich...


----------



## Benni23 (27. September 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Gedenke am Freitag am letzten Saisontag nochmal Ansitz auf Aal zu probieren.
> 
> Aktuell sind wir bei ca 16 Grad Wassertemperatur am Main laut WSV.
> 
> ...



Servus,

viel Erfolg! Bei uns hat das Wasser nur noch 12 Grad und seit Wochen keine Aalaktionen mehr. Dafür geht's dann hoffentlich bald auf den Süßwasserdorsch los.

Gruß,

Benni


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (27. September 2022)

Mein letzter nächtlicher Aalansitz mit Wurm brachte auch nichts, nur eine große Grundel und ein Rotauge. 
Beim Ansitz davor kamen die Ü70 Aale erst um 06.30 und um 09.30, wobei ich den größten etwa 2 Meter vor dem Kescher verlor...


----------



## DenizJP (27. September 2022)

Benni23 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> viel Erfolg! Bei uns hat das Wasser nur noch 12 Grad und seit Wochen keine Aalaktionen mehr. Dafür geht's dann hoffentlich bald auf den Süßwasserdorsch los.
> 
> ...


Ha! Davon kann ich in Hessen nur träumen 

Muss endlich mal nach Bayern oder so fahren


----------



## jkc (27. September 2022)




----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. September 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 419493
> Anhang anzeigen 419494


Auf dem ersten Blick beim ersten Bild dachte ich schon, du gehst anfüttern fürs Wochenende   …


----------



## jkc (27. September 2022)

Insgesamt waren es 30kg, wie bei den umliegenden Vereinen auch, zum Zeitpunkt des Bildes waren 4 Eimer schon leer.

Grüße


----------



## Niklas32 (27. September 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Auf dem ersten Blick beim ersten Bild dachte ich schon, du gehst anfüttern fürs Wochenende   …


Jetzt wissen wir womit er die dicken Hechtmuttis bei Laune hält


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. September 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Insgesamt waren es 30kg, wie bei den umliegenden Vereinen auch, zum Zeitpunkt des Bildes waren 4 Eimer schon leer.
> 
> Grüße


Geile Aktion und schön dass du dich da mit einbringst…
Stückzahl in etwa und wieviel cm würde mich noch sehr interessieren   …


----------



## jkc (27. September 2022)

Größe ungefähr wie ein großer Tauwurm  nur etwas mehr Volumen, schätze so um die 25cm, die größeren etwas mehr. Stückzahl müsste ich selber mit Tabellenwert nachsehen, aber es waren viele.

Edit meint es wären so zwischen 40 und 100 Stk pro kg.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. September 2022)

Danke…


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (8. Oktober 2022)

Wie macht ihr das zur Zeit mit dem Anködern von Tauwürmer, einen großen zu 3/4 aufziehen (mit dem Schwanzbereich zuerst) oder 2 kleine jeweils zur Hälfte (siehe Bild).
Ich denke, jetzt im Herbst müssen die Köder auf Aal kleiner werden, gebt ihr mir recht?


----------



## zokker (8. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr das zur Zeit mit dem Anködern von Tauwürmer, einen großen zu 3/4 aufziehen (mit dem Schwanzbereich zuerst) oder 2 kleine jeweils zur Hälfte (siehe Bild).
> Ich denke, jetzt im Herbst müssen die Köder auf Aal kleiner werden, gebt ihr mir recht?
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist scheiß egal wie du den Wurm antüddelst ... und ja, wenn das Wasser kälter wird sollten auch die Köder kleiner werden. Bei Wurm spielt das wohl keine Rolle.
Wenn ich mit Wurm auf Aal angle (kommt auch selten mal vor), dann kommt immer ein halber Taui rauf, oder Schaschlik.


----------



## vonda1909 (8. Oktober 2022)

Das ist den Grundel ganz  egal...


----------



## schwerhoeriger (11. Oktober 2022)

Bei uns gab es dieser Tage20kg Besatz!


----------

